# ESTO NO REVIENTA.



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años. 
El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.

ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.

SEGURO QUE NADA VA A CAMBIAR PERO OJALÁ ALGUN DÍA QUE TODOS LOS QUE SE ESTÁN FOLLANDO A LA CLASE TRABAJADORA PRODUCTIVA Y AHORRADORA , se mueran de un cáncer sufriendo ellos y sus hijos. ESCORIA HUMANA.


----------



## Mentefria2 (26 Mar 2022)

20 años llevan así en Venezuela y tan ricamente, oiga. Si esperas que la juventud actual adoctrinada por Netflix revolucione algo, pilla una silla. Lo más parecido a una revolución que hemos tenido en los últimos 20 años ha sido el 15M encauzado por Podemos y ya ves el resultado: chaletazo, menestra de igualdad y pelirroja..


----------



## ErListo (26 Mar 2022)

Como siga así la cosa, no tardará mucho reventar.


----------



## Iron John (26 Mar 2022)

El op se nos ha vuelto de ultraderecha, como los camioneros


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> Como siga así la cosa, no tardará mucho reventar.



Llevamos con esa canción 15 años y no revienta nada.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> El op se nos ha vuelto de ultraderecha, como los camioneros



Yo no soy de ningún partido político. 

Lo suyo sería no votar pero como en España siempre van a votar los mismos por intereses económicos, me veo obligado a votar a los menos corruptos y vividores.


----------



## NXT (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Yo no soy de ningún partido político.
> 
> Lo suyo sería no votar pero como en España siempre van a votar los mismos por intereses económicos, me veo obligado a votar a *los menos corruptos y vividores.*



¿Quiénes son? Me interesa saberlo.


----------



## Iron John (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



Que no te enteras, que lo que nos sacan es para pagar la zanidá, la hedukazión y loh tratamientoh del canser y no hay de donde recortar...









El Gobierno destinará 20.000 millones de euros a políticas de igualdad hasta 2025


La principal partida, del 91% de los fondos, se dirige a bonificaciones a la contratación, prestaciones por maternidad y complemento de rentas




elpais.com


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Mar 2022)

Ya verás cuando lleguen los recortes, el desabastecimiento y el peak oil.


----------



## Sardónica (26 Mar 2022)

Sabemos quienes nos van a ponerse en huelga el 1 de abril.
Los funcionarios que se pongan será para pedir más pasta para ellos.
Se acostumbraron al modo fácil y viven sin ningún tipo de empatía.


----------



## ErListo (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Llevamos con esa canción 15 años y no revienta nada.



Solo piensa una cosa, 

¿En los últimos 15 años ha habido huelga de transporte, los precios de gasolina y luz por las nubes, paro que excede el 15%, inflación de un 7% y una crisis sanitaria?

¿Que tendría que haber petado antes? Si, pero si siguen apretando al final ahogaran.


----------



## Raizor (26 Mar 2022)

Y la de cosas chulísimas que están haciendo este Gobierno ah?


----------



## Topedelagama (26 Mar 2022)

Mientras sigan comprando “alegremente” deuda española, todo seguirá igual.


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 Mar 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Mientras sigan comprando “alegremente” deuda española, todo seguirá igual.



Así es, por lo bajini siguen comprando y eso nunca lo dicen en las noticias


----------



## ray merryman (26 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> 20 años llevan así en Venezuela y tan ricamente, oiga. Si esperas que la juventud actual adoctrinada por Netflix revolucione algo, pilla una silla. Lo más parecido a una revolución que hemos tenido en los últimos 20 años ha sido el 15M encauzado por Podemos y ya ves el resultado: chaletazo, menestra de igualdad y pelirroja..



Exacto, aquí muchos piensan que todo esto va a ser un Mad Max apocalíptico en que van a poder salir a la calle ( los que no sean gordos de las harinas) tipo película the purge o el libro de Eli y vivir una gran aventura.
Pero no,lo que viene primero es convertirse en Argentina y poco a poco en Venezuela,tendremos miseria y pobreza por un tubo y sin poder decir ni mu porque la policía bolivariana estará ahí para joderte la vida o los macheteros te dejarán moñeco para quitarte las zapatillas o el iPhone,porque la gente no comerá pero el iPhone lo seguirá llevando.


----------



## ELOS (26 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> ¿Quiénes son? Me interesa saberlo.



No te va a responder

*Y LO SABES*


----------



## NXT (26 Mar 2022)

Iron John dijo:


>



_El Ayuntamiento de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria celebró el 20 de junio un Pleno organizativo para conformar la estructura de la nueva Corporación Municipal La sesión plenaria ha servido también para aprobar por unanimidad las retribuciones de los concejales de la Corporación y del personal eventual del Ayuntamiento de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. Una subida de sueldos que se ha aprobado en tan solo 100 segundos, porque afectaba a todos los concejales, incluida la oposición. Nadie se ha quejado _

Partidos que han participado en el pleno, según un comentario del vídeo:
Psoe, Podemos, Nueva Canarias, PP, CIudadanos, y Unidos por Gran Canaria-Coalición Canaria


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (26 Mar 2022)

No alcanzo a entender que os deleite fantasear con alzamientos, revoluciones, guerras, reventamientos, etc.

Primero, es marxismo de manual, con todo lo que eso conlleva, o sea, miseria y muerte.

Segundo, cuanto peor esté la situación, más difícil será enderezarla.

Ucrania ha acabado por reventar para alegría de desquiciados como @eL PERRO que lleva tiempo deseándola abiertamente y que, una vez declarada, ha inmediatamente pasado a exigir el exterminio del pueblo ruso.

Qué tiene eso de deseable o siquiera aceptable?

De verdad no comprendéis las consecuencias de esta forma de ver las cosas?


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> ¿Quiénes son? Me interesa saberlo.



Que sean los menos corruptos y vividores no significa que no lo sean. Pero si son mucho menos.


----------



## NXT (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Que sean los menos corruptos y vividores no significa que no lo sean. Pero si son mucho menos.



Ya, ¿pero a quién te refieres?


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No te va a responder
> 
> *Y LO SABES*



Yo no vengo aquí a hacer propaganda política porque me suda el rabo los POLÍTICOS y porque no tengo intereses económicos en ello. No como muchos en este foro.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Ya, ¿pero a quién te refieres?



No hago propaganda política.


----------



## NXT (26 Mar 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No te va a responder
> 
> *Y LO SABES*



Pues tenias razón


Lemavos dijo:


> No hago propaganda política.



Por un momento casi me lo trago, pero no me ha costado encontrar esto:



Lemavos dijo:


> Es la manera de actuar de los fachas
> 
> Si denuncian tanto a podemos es que podemos va en contra de sus negocios por lo tanto podemos es el único partido que mira por el obrero español





Lemavos dijo:


> Tranquilos, vendrá vox y abascal a solucionarlo y daros trabajo a 3000€ a todos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 990097
> Ver archivo adjunto 990098
> ...





Lemavos dijo:


> Pablo Iglesias es DIOS
> 
> OS HA FOLLADO A TODOS LOS FACHAS VIVIDORES
> 
> ...





Lemavos dijo:


> PP y VOX y PSOE vividores de impuestos y puertas giratorias del ibex 35
> 
> Gracias a podemos y los partidos nacionalistas que el ibex 35 que nos COMAN la polla y que ganen dinero trabajando y dando servicio como hacemos todos.
> 
> ...




Se pilla antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> No alcanzo a entender que os deleite fantasear con alzamientos, revoluciones, guerras, reventamientos, etc.
> 
> Primero, es marxismo de manual, con todo lo que eso conlleva, o sea, miseria y muerte.
> 
> ...



No hagas demagogia, no quiero guerras ni sangre. Pero tampoco quiero trabajar pagando impuestos confiscatorios hasta poco antes de irme a la tumba. 

Por qué en este país hay gente que se jubila a los 60 años y otros tenemos que hacerlo a los 67años?
Por qué en este país esos que se jubilan 7 años antes con mejor pensión también tienen más vacaciones que los que se jubilan a los 67 años?
Por qué en este país se permite que se robe dinero público y no se haga nada?

Hombre, no haga demagogia barata.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Pues tenias razón
> 
> Por un momento casi me lo trago, pero no me ha costado encontrar esto:
> 
> ...



Por qué me llamas mentiroso?

Tengo clarisimo que en este país el R78 PP PSOE VOX son los mayores ladrones y vividores, después vienen otros partidos POLÍTICOS también vividores pero mucho menos que esos 3, de lejos. 

No seas facha rancio, y madura.


----------



## grom (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



Si te parece que la gasolina a 2 litros no es "reventar"......

No espero que el inmenso ejercito de apesebrados en puestos publicos, agarrados a subvencion y en redes clientelares feministas vaya a desaparecer sin luchar por seguir con su parasitismo forever.


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

Mientras la gente se deje y siga pagando impuestos , consumiendo y teniendo coche, los intermediarios, los jefes y el Estado seguirá chupándoles.

La única solución es no remar, vivir con austeridad para te puedan sacar lo minimo posible, eso o una revolucion de la clase trabajadora y remera contra el sistema, harta de todo, pero el pais está tan dividido, polarizado que es casi imposible.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Si te parece que la gasolina a 2 litros no es "reventar"......
> 
> No espero que el inmenso ejercito de apesebrados en puestos publicos, agarrados a subvencion y en redes clientelares feministas vaya a desaparecer sin luchar por seguir con su parasitismo forever.



Sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y buenos caprichos entre la mayoría de la población. 
Yo no veo reventar nada.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> No hagas demagogia, no quiero guerras ni sangre. Pero tampoco quiero trabajar pagando impuestos confiscatorios hasta poco antes de irme a la tumba.
> 
> Por qué en este país hay gente que se jubila a los 60 años y otros tenemos que hacerlo a los 67años?
> Por qué en este país esos que se jubilan 7 años antes con mejor pensión también tienen más vacaciones que los que se jubilan a los 67 años?
> ...



Demagogia es como formulas esas preguntas.

La ironía es sangrante, quizás te delata el subconsciente.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Mientras la gente se deje y siga pagando impuestos , consumiendo y teniendo coche, los intermediarios, los jefes y el Estado seguirá chupándoles.
> 
> La única solución es no remar, vivir con austeridad para te puedan sacar lo minimo posible, eso o una guerra civil



Lo de dejar de remar tiene sentido, pero eso al final lleva a la ruina total.



dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Demagogia es como formulas esas preguntas.
> 
> La ironía es sangrante, quizás te delata el subconsciente.



Quizá es que tú eres de los que vives muy bien a costa de los demás y tienes mucho miedo a que te pongan a trabajar. 

Mis preguntas son irónicas? Quizá es que las verdades ofenden. Teneis a los obreros de la empresa privada esclavos hasta que mueren.

Ponte a trabajar.


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Por qué me llamas mentiroso?
> 
> Tengo clarisimo que en este país el R78 PP PSOE VOX son los mayores ladrones y vividores, después vienen otros partidos POLÍTICOS también vividores pero mucho menos que esos 3, de lejos.
> 
> No seas facha rancio, y madura.




Te quedas corto. Ni te imaginas la cantidad de gente que no mueve ni un papel y cobra sus 1800€ netos x14 hasta 3000€netos x14 metida en muchos Ayuntamientos, institutos de no se qué de los gobiernos autonómicos, diputaciones, chiringuitos lgtb, feministas, televisiones autonómicas...oficinas que nadie entra ni conoce ..etc etc


----------



## NXT (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Por qué me llamas mentiroso?



Porque me has dicho que no haces propaganda política, pero tienes mensajes a cascoporro llenos de propaganda política.


Lemavos dijo:


> Tengo clarisimo que en este país el R78 PP PSOE VOX son los mayores ladrones y vividores, después vienen otros partidos POLÍTICOS también vividores pero mucho menos que esos 3, de lejos.



Y acto seguido sigues con tu propaganda. Supongo que ahora te avergüenza mencionar al partido que antes mencionabas porque ha puesto a uno de esos ladrones que mencionas en el poder, y han demostrado ser aquello que criticas de los otros, enriqueciéndose desde la política a costa de machacar a impuestos a la clase media y trabajadora.


Lemavos dijo:


> No seas facha rancio, y madura.



Es que no lo soy. Desprecio toda ideología totalitaria contraria a la libertad, ya sea el fascismo, el socialismo, el comunismo o el nacionalsocialismo.

Si vas a insultarme, al menos trata de ser certero.


----------



## cholesfer (26 Mar 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Mientras sigan comprando “alegremente” deuda española, todo seguirá igual.



Pues esa compra finaliza en Junio.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Quizá es que tú eres de los que vives muy bien a costa de los demás y tienes mucho miedo a que te pongan a trabajar.
> 
> Mis preguntas son irónicas? Quizá es que las verdades ofenden. Teneis a los obreros de la empresa privada esclavos hasta que mueren.
> 
> Ponte a trabajar.



Es irónico que no te des cuenta que tus preguntas son demagógicas.

Demagogia izmierdista de manual, por cierto.

Lo cual explica el absurdo deseo del tal "reventar" mientras tus compinches en el gobierno roban a manos llenas precisamente a esos obreros que dices tanto te preocupan.


----------



## grom (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y buenos caprichos entre la mayoría de la población.
> Yo no veo reventar nada.



No todo el mundo es igual.
Hay gente capaz de absorber un 50% de inflación en comida y gasolina y seguir con tu ritmo de vida.

Pero hay gente que no. Si nos creemos a los camioneros y demas, es gente que literalmente no puede trabajar, porque pierde dinero. A todos los efectos es como si les hubieran "despedido".

Y yo me lo creo, porque es gente que ha tenido que "autoorganizarse" para salir a la calle, en contra de sindicatos, patronales, medios y gobierno, todo completamente colonizado y al servicio del socialismo.
Eso es algo que al españolito comodón, le cuesta un mundo. Y asi nos va.

Y sobre todo. Es un problema que NO TIENE SOLUCIÓN.
Que no quiere decir que el gobierno no vaya a estar robando y comprando votos hasta el día del juicio final.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Porque me has dicho que no haces propaganda política, pero tienes mensajes a cascoporro llenos de propaganda política.
> 
> Y acto seguido sigues con tu propaganda. Supongo que ahora te avergüenza mencionar al partido que antes mencionabas porque ha puesto a uno de esos ladrones que mencionas en el poder, y han demostrado ser aquello que criticas de los otros, enriqueciéndose desde la política a costa de machacar a impuestos a la clase media y trabajadora.
> 
> ...



No hago propaganda política a favor de ningún partido político, si tengo claro quienes son los más ladrones. 

Cree el ladrón que son todos de su condición. Tienes ideología totalitaria.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Es irónico que no te des cuenta que tus preguntas son demagógicas.
> 
> Demagogia izmierdista de manual, por cierto.
> 
> Lo cual explica el absurdo deseo del tal "reventar" mientras tus compinches en el gobierno roban a manos llenas precisamente a esos obreros que dices tanto te preocupan.



Otra vez demagogia, "mis compinches en el gobierno " XD


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (26 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Porque me has dicho que no haces propaganda política, pero tienes mensajes a cascoporro llenos de propaganda política.
> 
> Y acto seguido sigues con tu propaganda. Supongo que ahora te avergüenza mencionar al partido que antes mencionabas porque ha puesto a uno de esos ladrones que mencionas en el poder, y han demostrado ser aquello que criticas de los otros, enriqueciéndose desde la política a costa de machacar a impuestos a la clase media y trabajadora.
> 
> ...



No hace falta tirarle mucho de la lengua para ver de que pata cojea.

Es otro izmierdista intentando desesperadamente desviar la atención echando balones fuera.


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Lo de dejar de remar tiene sentido, pero eso al final lleva a la ruina total.



Y que solución propones. ?

Fijate los de la plataforma de camiones en huelga. Ni llevar un salario a casa pueden, lo mismo el currito que cobra 1000€ o menos , la sociedad cada vez más pobre incluso trabajando.

Trabajar ha perdido valor añadido, el trabajo se ha depreciado , no ofrece ningún aliciente trabajar. La diferencia es que te evita, quizás, pedir la RBU o ir a caritas, y estar ocupado, y si te gusta entretenido, que no te llamen vago, pero nada más, trabajando no sales de pobre en ispein..una persona que tiene ayudas o paguitas tiene el mismo estatus social que un currante.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Otra vez demagogia, "mis compinches en el gobierno " XD



Demuestra que no son tus compinches haciéndoles responsables de este desastre.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y que solución propones. ?
> 
> Fijate los de la plataforma de camiones en huelga. Ni llevar un salario a casa pueden, lo mismo el currito que cobra 1000€ o menos , la sociedad cada vez más pobre incluso trabajando.
> 
> Trabajar ha perdido valor añadido, el trabajo se ha depreciado , no ofrece ningún aliciente trabajar. La diferencia es que te evita, quizás, pedir la RBU o ir a caritas, y estar ocupado, y si te gusta entretenido, que no te llamen vago, pero nada más, trabajando no sales de pobre en ispein..una persona que tiene ayudas o paguitas tiene el mismo estatus social que un currante.



Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Creo que hay soluciones pero son utópicas evidentemente. 

Solo hay las que tú dices.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



Os follan los empresarios y la oligarquía de origen franquista, no los funcis, que también son curritos. Sabes lo que gana un administrativo de IES, 1100€. Qué no te engañen, el enemigo no son otros trabajadores.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Demuestra que no son tus compinches haciéndoles responsables de este desastre.



Otra vez demagogia. 

1. No veo desastre, porque veo a la gente feliz en su mayoría. 

2. En el caso de haber desastre, hay muchos culpables y obviamente el PSOE es basura.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...




pero que dices , si aqui gente como el paco roig o amancio ortega son dioses venidos a la tierra 

los subnormales adoradores tragamierda los auparan una y otra vez con tal de ganar migajas


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Os follan los empresarios y la oligarquía de origen franquista, no los funcis, que también son curritos. Sabes lo que gana un administrativo de IES, 1100€. Qué no te engañen, el enemigo no son otros trabajadores.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo al 80%.

El tema funcionario es un arma de doble filo, ni mucho menos tienen la culpa total pero no veo que defiendan a los obreros de la empresa privada y autónomos en general. Los veo muy alejados de la realidad.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

pues si los meten en el sacod e la ultraderecha , sera por algo 

igual en vez de indignarse y asumir que vox esta detras del sindicato y las movilizaciones , habria que plantarles cara

pero de eso en este pais se sabe muy poco y mientras se llenen los bolsillos....


----------



## NXT (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> No hago propaganda política a favor de ningún partido político, si tengo claro quienes son los más ladrones.
> 
> Cree el ladrón que son todos de su condición. Tienes ideología totalitaria.



Claro que la haces cada vez que no incluyes a Podemos en tus críticas y los defiendes, tal y como he citado en mis anteriores comentarios.

La ideología totalitaria es la opuesta a la que yo defiendo, que es el liberalismo económico, político y social.
En cambio tú pareces contrario al liberalismo, lo que te sitúa más cerca del totalitarismo/estatalismo.



Lemavos dijo:


> *Hay que acabar con las políticas neoliberales* del R78 PP PSOE VOX, España es su chiringuito, es una vergüenza.
> 
> Tienen a los obreros esclavizados con impuestos confiscatorios para tener ellos una vida de reyes.
> 
> Vergüenza



Sin embargo dices estar harto de pagar impuestos y quieres bajarlos, una política claramente liberal:



Lemavos dijo:


> Hay que bajar impuestos ya a la clase obrera de la empresa privada o esto es la guerra.
> 
> VAMOS CAMIONEROS, SEGUID ASÍ.
> TODO NUESTRO APOYO





Lemavos dijo:


> No se puede pagar tantos impuestos por trabajar hasta los 70 años.
> 
> Hay que reventar este país de caciques vividores.
> 
> Ponte a trabajar perro.





Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



Quizá lo que tienes es un cacao mental impresionante (llamas neoliberalismo al estatalismo parásito del ciudadano), normal que te hayas visto seducido por la secta podemita (son expertos en aprovecharse de ésto).
Aclara tus ideas y deja de soltar incoherencias y soflamas de partidos populistas y engañabobos como el que defiendes, o al menos excluyes de tus críticas.


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (26 Mar 2022)

*fuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeegoooo hayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

del representante engominado que sale representando a una plataforma con el sindicato solidaridad de vox detras??

igual el que no se entera eres tu


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Claro que la haces cada vez que no incluyes a Podemos en tus críticas y los defiendes, tal y como he citado en mis anteriores comentarios.
> 
> La ideología totalitaria es la opuesta a la que yo defiendo, que es el liberalismo económico, político y social.
> En cambio tú pareces contrario al liberalismo, lo que te sitúa más cerca del totalitarismo/estatalismo.
> ...



Cacao ninguno, tengo las cosas clarísimas y no tengo intención de decir de lo que voto, porque votar no sirve de nada y porque no tengo intención de propaganda política. Tengo clarísimo que partidos políticos son los más corruptos como he dicho en otros hilos y lo seguiré diciendo. 

Y aunque yo tengo las cosas clarísimas , vivimos en la actualidad los mayores momentos de desinformación y mentiras de la historia, normal que la gente no vea por donde le viene el enemigo. 

Cree el ladrón que son todos de su condición, a lo mejor tú tienes un cacao XD.


----------



## R_Madrid (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Llevamos con esa canción 15 años y no revienta nada.



si, pero ahora empieza la verdadera tension, desabastecimiento


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

Eso es una incongruencia, dice que sobran camioneros pero desde que estos empezaron la huelga, las estanterias están vacias de algunos productos, y las plantas de producción de muchos sectores especialmente lactea, aceitera, azulejera, metal etc etc paradas porque no llegan camiones ya que el 85% de toda la flota que hay en España está parada. Entonces no diga que SOBRAN.

Sobran no! No sobran de hecho faltan incluso antes de que estallara todo, el sector echaba en falta la necesidad de conductores de camión.

Sobre lo primero vuelve a liarse. El trabajo público sigue aumentando, en enchufados, chiringuitos, oficinas de no se qué,nuevos funcionarios, interinos que no tenian fijeza ya la tienen, 20000 millones a las feministas, no se cuanto más al sindicato, más presupuesto ejército, la teta pública sigue dando leche y cada vez más gente intentando amarrarse


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> si, pero ahora empieza la verdadera tension, desabastecimiento



Todavía no lo veo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo al 80%.
> 
> El tema funcionario es un arma de doble filo, ni mucho menos tienen la culpa total pero no veo que defiendan a los obreros de la empresa privada y autónomos en general. Los veo muy alejados de la realidad.



Para nada, y tal y como están las cosas la mayoría son interinos que los llevan de aquí para allá, sin hacerlos indefinidos, en evidente fraude de ley, por lo que tienen que compaginar trabajos de la privada.

Ahora sí si hablamos de abogados del estado y registradores niñatos malcriados y enchufados del Opus eso ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> ¿Quiénes son? Me interesa saberlo.




























Los menos vividores de Lamerabos.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> 20 años llevan así en Venezuela y tan ricamente, oiga. Si esperas que la juventud actual adoctrinada por Netflix revolucione algo, pilla una silla. Lo más parecido a una revolución que hemos tenido en los últimos 20 años ha sido el 15M encauzado por Podemos y ya ves el resultado: chaletazo, menestra de igualdad y pelirroja..



O sea que tiene que ser la juventud la que la partan la cara, que tiene opciones de largarse de aquí o de vivir en casapapis, pero el trabajador de mediana edad en su casita encima quejándose de lo vándalos que son.

Y sobre el último aumento de precio de combustibles, cada vez menos jóvenes tienen coche si quiera, con lo cual no les afecta tanto, es más, puede ser hasta beneficioso para ellos que en sus calles haya menos coches.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Para nada, y tal y como están las cosas la mayoría son interinos que los llevan de aquí para allá, sin hacerlos indefinidos, en evidente fraude de ley, por lo que tienen que compaginar trabajos de la privada.
> 
> Ahora sí si hablamos de abogados del estado y registradores niñatos malcriados y enchufados del Opus eso ya es otra cosa.



El opus dei y la iglesia. PP PSOE VOX son la mayor lacra de España. 100% de acuerdo. 

Pero pones ejemplos de funcionarios que no son la realidad. Tengo muchos conocidos funcionarios que cobran 30-35 k netos al año por 35 h semanales y que con 30 años cotizados se jubilaran a los 60 años con la pensión Máxima. Hay que decir toda la verdad. 
No hablemos de las vacaciones de los profesores,....


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ya verás cuando lleguen los recortes, el desabastecimiento y el peak oil.



El peak oil ya está llegando, por eso cada vez es más necesario electrificar todo lo que se pueda la movilidad.


----------



## R_Madrid (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Todavía no lo veo.



El desabastecimiento esta empezando, la tension verdadera acaba de comenzar


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> ¿Quiénes son? Me interesa saberlo.




unidas pudimos


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



Pues ya sabes a quiénes no tienes que VOLVER a votar.


----------



## R_Madrid (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Todavía no lo veo.



date cuenta de que ya los Romanos lo hacian con Pan y Circo

Empieza a faltar el Pan


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> Solo piensa una cosa,
> 
> ¿En los últimos 15 años ha habido huelga de transporte, los precios de gasolina y luz por las nubes, paro que excede el 15%, inflación de un 7% y una crisis sanitaria?
> 
> ¿Que tendría que haber petado antes? Si, pero si siguen apretando al final ahogaran.



Huelgas de transporte ha habido, inflación más del 7% y de sobra en los 80 así como un paro estratosférico. No es tan nuevo como muchos se piensan, que parece sólo tienen memoria de los últimos años.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

Tú eres un negrero y un mierdas.

Un camionero tiene que trabajar sin ss y consumir menos?
Qué debe trabajar por un cuenco de arroz?

Tú eres otro VIVIDOR del dinero público. Joder, te debería dar vergüenza lo que has escrito. 

En mi post que abre el hilo, digo que los que viven de los demás deberían morir de un cáncer y sus hijos también..... háztelo mirar.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (26 Mar 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> Solo piensa una cosa,
> 
> ¿En los últimos 15 años ha habido huelga de transporte, los precios de gasolina y luz por las nubes, paro que excede el 15%, inflación de un 7% y una crisis sanitaria?
> 
> ¿Que tendría que haber petado antes? Si, pero si siguen apretando al final ahogaran.



Lo de la inflación del 7% es un chiste.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Exacto, aquí muchos piensan que todo esto va a ser un Mad Max apocalíptico en que van a poder salir a la calle ( los que no sean gordos de las harinas) tipo película the purge o el libro de Eli y vivir una gran aventura.
> Pero no,lo que viene primero es convertirse en Argentina y poco a poco en Venezuela,tendremos miseria y pobreza por un tubo y sin poder decir ni mu porque la policía bolivariana estará ahí para joderte la vida o los macheteros te dejarán moñeco para quitarte las zapatillas o el iPhone,porque la gente no comerá pero el iPhone lo seguirá llevando.



Ha habido inflación del 15% o más cada año, en los 80 y 70 y no era Argentina ni Venezuela. Sobre la miseria y pobreza mientras haya sectores con cierta oferta de trabajo como oficios o carreras sanitarias no lo veo tan generalizado.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues ya sabes a quiénes no tienes que VOLVER a votar.



Votar no sirve de nada para los obreros de la empresa privada y autónomos, lo demás demagogia barata.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> No alcanzo a entender que os deleite fantasear con alzamientos, revoluciones, guerras, reventamientos, etc.
> 
> Primero, es marxismo de manual, con todo lo que eso conlleva, o sea, miseria y muerte.
> 
> ...



Están cabreados con el mundo, pero en cuanto empezase el jaleo de verdad, serían los primeros en correr llorando buscando refugio.


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El opus dei y la iglesia. PP PSOE VOX son la mayor lacra de España. 100% de acuerdo.
> 
> Pero pones ejemplos de funcionarios que no son la realidad. Tengo muchos conocidos funcionarios que cobran 30-35 k netos al año por 35 h semanales y que con 30 años cotizados se jubilaran a los 60 años con la pensión Máxima. Hay que decir toda la verdad.
> No hablemos de las vacaciones de los profesores,....




Esos 1100€ netos del administrativo de un IES se olvidó que es en 14 pagas, osea casi 1300€ netos x12, y mismas vacaciones casi que un profesor, seguramente de lunes a viernes de 8 a 15h .ya que los funcionarios no pasan de 35h semanales.

35h semanales, por 1300€ netos mes, + muchas vacaciones y festivos. 

Dime donde están esas condiciones en la privada.como administrativo. En ningún lado.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Te quedas corto. Ni te imaginas la cantidad de gente que no mueve ni un papel y cobra sus 1800€ netos x14 hasta 3000€netos x14 metida en muchos Ayuntamientos, institutos de no se qué de los gobiernos autonómicos, diputaciones, chiringuitos lgtb, feministas, televisiones autonómicas...oficinas que nadie entra ni conoce ..etc etc



Conozco un caso de jubilada en centro público dependiente de Ayuntamiento. Resulta que la hija me dice que su madre tiene mucho dinero y lo repite constantemente, porque "entre la pensión de de señora de la limpieza que es de mil mucho y la de viuda(de obrero fallecido con 50 y pocos) se embolsa casi dos mil euros"
Eso lo hemos hablado con mucha gente y dicen que ni de broma.
Si yo he visto pensiones de señoras de la limpieza de 620€ ¿cuánto le pagaba el ayuntamiento a esa mujer ?1.500/1.600? A costa de saquear al pueblo con tasas e impuestos?
Así mantienen el voto porque sí, foreros, votarán psoe de por vida.

Ahora si os parece bien que haya gente como esta chafando pasta a los "Rusticos en dinerolandia" porque mueven la economía, nada que objetar.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Están cabreados con el mundo, pero en cuanto empezase el jaleo de verdad, serían los primeros en correr llorando buscando refugio.



Se nota que vives del esfuerzo de los demás. 

Unos se jubilan a los 67 años , poco antes de morir. 

Otros se jubilan a los 60 años con la pensión máxima. 

Están cabreados con el mundo? Tú eres un hijodepvta


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> No hagas demagogia, no quiero guerras ni sangre. Pero tampoco quiero trabajar pagando impuestos confiscatorios hasta poco antes de irme a la tumba.
> 
> Por qué en este país hay gente que se jubila a los 60 años y otros tenemos que hacerlo a los 67años?
> Por qué en este país esos que se jubilan 7 años antes con mejor pensión también tienen más vacaciones que los que se jubilan a los 67 años?
> ...



Algunos de los que se jubilan con 60 años tienen trabajos en teoría peligrosos y llevan armas. Si tan maravillloso es. ¿Por qué no te preparas unas oposiciones si tienes Rivendel al alcance? En la Comunidad de Madrid en matemáticas y FP informática, con aprobar, o ni squiera aprobar, el primer examen, ya te daban un interinaje. Pero claro, el probelma es que hay que estudiar un poco.


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> El desabastecimiento esta empezando, la tension verdadera acaba de comenzar




Ni sal ni azucar ni leche ni pescado en mi barrio

La tv está manipulando haciendo ver que hay un minimo deaabastecimiento, pero es más grave , también está parando la industria


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Mar 2022)

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Algunos de los que se jubilan con 60 años tienen trabajos en teoría peligrosos y llevan armas. Si tan maravillloso es. ¿Por qué no te preparas unas oposiciones si tienes Rivendel al alcance? En la Comunidad de Madrid en matemáticas y FP informática, con aprobar, o ni squiera aprobar, el primer examen, ya te daban un interinaje. Pero claro, el probelma es que hay que estudiar un poco.




Todos los funcionarios se pueden jubilar a los 60 años con el 100% habiendo estado 35 años de servicio. Con esa comdición.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Mientras la gente se deje y siga pagando impuestos , consumiendo y teniendo coche, los intermediarios, los jefes y el Estado seguirá chupándoles.
> 
> La única solución es no remar, vivir con austeridad para te puedan sacar lo minimo posible, eso o una revolucion de la clase trabajadora y remera contra el sistema, harta de todo, pero el pais está tan dividido, polarizado que es casi imposible.



Pues ya está, no tengas coches y a vivir de forma austera. Pero claro eso de tener que utilizar siempre el transporte público no gusta, y nos gustan nuestros caprichos.

¿REvolución para qué? 

¿Bajar los impuestos de forma considerables? ¿Entonces que prestaciones del estado eliminamos? Porque sólo eliminando chiringuitos y teniendo que pagar deuda no cuadran las cuentas.


----------



## BogadeAriete (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



En general no soy un amante de la langostada administrativa, pero creo que se repiten mantras tontos de cojones. Vamos a ver. Las Administraciones publicas estan compuestas de castas/categorías, y hasta el hijo de hermanos comedoritos mas tonto de Burbuja sabe que u n peon de carreteras cobra menos que un jefe de sección de carreteras.

Hay una gran base de "obreros-funcivagos" que cobran UNA PUTA MIERDA, peones, auxiliares administrativos, conductores.... que hacen todo el trabajo, mientras los de arriba, y en especial la cupula politica puesta a dedo, se toca LOS COJONES A DOS MANOS, cobrando morteradas.

Y si, esta puta bida es una mierda, pero oiga, al menos aun no nos caen misiles de Putin, asi que ni tan mal.


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Se nota que vives del esfuerzo de los demás.
> 
> Unos se jubilan a los 67 años , poco antes de morir.
> 
> ...




Debe ser rentista ( pisos alquilados a remeros o paguitero..


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Esos 1100€ netos del administrativo de un IES se olvidó que es en 14 pagas, osea casi 1300€ netos x12, y mismas vacaciones casi que un profesor, seguramente de lunes a viernes de 8 a 15h .ya que los funcionarios no pasan de 35h semanales.
> 
> 35h semanales, por 1300€ netos mes, + muchas vacaciones y festivos.
> 
> Dime donde están esas condiciones en la privada.como administrativo. En ningún lado.




pues en los ultimos 10 años el sector privado y sus beneficios no han parado de subir ... ya los salarios que dicen que no se puede

igual es que nos toman el pelo , pero es mejor cargar contra los funcionarios , claro , el españolito medio a tope de envidia


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Todos los funcionarios se pueden jubilar a los 60 años con el 100% habiendo estado 35 años de servicio. Con esa comdición.



Mentira, desde hace 10 años han quitado clases pasivas, y además funcionarios locales y de ciertos organismos tampoco. Hay un hilo al respecto y ya se ha comentado.

Dicho esto, si tan bien viven los funcionarios, ahora están sacando muchas plazas en la AGE sobre todo de informática, y se necesita sólo el bachillerato, a estudiar.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Te quedas corto. Ni te imaginas la cantidad de gente que no mueve ni un papel y cobra sus 1800€ netos x14 hasta 3000€netos x14 metida en muchos Ayuntamientos, institutos de no se qué de los gobiernos autonómicos, diputaciones, chiringuitos lgtb, feministas, televisiones autonómicas...oficinas que nadie entra ni conoce ..etc etc



Cierto, y algunos partidos intentan restringir un poco eso. En contra de lo que dice el OP, VOX ha bajado el número de diputados en la CAM, así como de 9 a 5 los consejeros en Telemadrid. No es perfecto, pero algo es algo.


----------



## NXT (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Cacao ninguno, tengo las cosas clarísimas










Lemavos dijo:


> y no tengo intención de decir de lo que voto, porque votar no sirve de nada y porque no tengo intención de propaganda política. Tengo clarísimo que partidos políticos son los más corruptos como he dicho en otros hilos y lo seguiré diciendo.



Ya has dejado claro lo que votas en tus mensajes anteriormente citados, no es necesario que lo explicites.



Lemavos dijo:


> Y aunque yo tengo las cosas clarísimas , vivimos en la actualidad los mayores momentos de desinformación y mentiras de la historia, normal que la gente no vea por donde le viene el enemigo.



Aplícate el cuento, porque no pareces enterarte. Este gobierno de coalición (PSOE + Partido que no mencionas para no hacerle propaganda pero del que repites su discurso) te sube los impuestos que tú quieres bajar, criticas el estatalismo redefiniéndolo como "neoliberalismo" y otras perlas similares.



Lemavos dijo:


> Cree el ladrón que son todos de su condición, a lo mejor tú tienes un cacao XD.



Estoy lejos de llegar a tu nivel. Al menos yo tengo claro conceptos como el liberalismo, del cual tú te montas un batiburrillo de definición.


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

[


feldene flash dijo:


> pues en los ultimos 10 años el sector privado y sus beneficios no han parado de subir ... ya los salarios que dicen que no se puede
> 
> igual es que nos toman el pelo , pero es mejor cargar contra los funcionarios , claro , el españolito medio a tope de envidia




Como puedes ser tan falso y mentiroso

Toma










Y eso hasta 2018 ahora es todavia más


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> No todo el mundo es igual.
> Hay gente capaz de absorber un 50% de inflación en comida y gasolina y seguir con tu ritmo de vida.
> 
> Pero hay gente que no. Si nos creemos a los camioneros y demas, es gente que literalmente no puede trabajar, porque pierde dinero. A todos los efectos es como si les hubieran "despedido".
> ...



Vamos a ver, los camioneros son muchas veces los típicos autónomos que les ofrecen ser autónomo en vez de asalariado, ven lo que facturan y se creen más listos que los tontos asalariados que van a cobrar mucho menos, y es que ellos no van a pagar tanta Seguridad Social y se lo van a llevar para ellos, que son muy emprendedores.

Son más listso que nadie y a trucar tacómetros si hace falta , saltarse límites de velocidad (es que la guardia siví no deja conducir), llevar el camión más cargado que lo que se permite y demás. Ahora que el negocio no es tan maravilloso, a que se lo solucione el gobierno, ya no son tan emprendedores ni el gobierno está para limitarles su actividad, ahora a llorar que les resuelva la vida.

Si no ganan dinero, que paren el camión y traten de meterse de asalariados, si no es aquí, en Alemania también necesitan camioneros.


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

2014


----------



## jota1971 (26 Mar 2022)

Os puede el Ansia VIva, con una Inflación como minimo del 15% va a haber mucho dolor......los 2000 Eurazos de hace unos años ahora ya NO lo son tanto y en 5 años se convertiran en......tachan tachan......1000 Euritos.......Esta todo inventado y la Tecnologia y el Control es mucho mayor que hace años, la Linea está marcada seguiran la Tecnica de la Rana Hirviendo......


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es como la brecha salarial entre mujeres y hombres.
¿por qué no se hace esa gráfica entre categorías de puestros de trabajo? ¿Crees lógico que un juez o un médico gane lo que un administrativo de la privada?


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Vamos a ver, los camioneros son muchas veces los típicos autónomos que les ofrecen ser autónomo en vez de asalariado, ven lo que facturan y se creen más listos que los tontos asalariados que van a cobrar mucho menos, y es que ellos no van a pagar tanta Seguridad Social y se lo van a llevar para ellos, que son muy emprendedores.
> 
> Son más listso que nadie y a trucar tacómetros si hace falta , saltarse límites de velocidad (es que la guardia siví no deja conducir), llevar el camión más cargado que lo que se permite y demás. Ahora que el negocio no es tan maravilloso, a que se lo solucione el gobierno, ya no son tan emprendedores ni el gobierno está para limitarles su actividad, ahora a llorar que les resuelva la vida.
> 
> Si no ganan dinero, que paren el camión y traten de meterse de asalariados, si no es aquí, en Alemania también necesitan camioneros.




Menudo hijo de puta eres ojala te quiten la paga o rentas que tengas miserable


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Menudo hijo de puta eres ojala te quiten la paga o rentas que tengas miserable



El grandísimo hijo de puta eres tú, que ojalá te pongan bien a trabajar en el sector privado en vez de quejarte tanto. Estás enfadado porque no tienes el sueldo que crees merecer y cuando te dan datos, te pones a rabiar como un niño que le quitan el caramelo.

Si no te gusta la realidad, TE JODES.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pero ponme la subida de beneficios en el sector privado en los ultimos 10 años subbnormal

que me pones una tabla comparando sueldos?? te parece normal el estancamiento en los sueldos de la pirvada desde el 2008?? si este grafico precisamente corrobora lo que digo

te tomen el pelo , subnormal

el subnormal que no pega palo al agua a tope , que triste


----------



## CuervoDrogado (26 Mar 2022)

Ni reventara


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> pues en los ultimos 10 años el sector privado y sus beneficios no han parado de subir ... ya los salarios que dicen que no se puede
> 
> igual es que nos toman el pelo , pero es mejor cargar contra los funcionarios , claro , el españolito medio a tope de envidia



Dónde pone que los beneficios del sector privado suban?

Están incluidos los autónomos y pymes en ese sector privado o solo las multinacionales con dinero en PARAÍSOS FISCALES.

Ponte a trabajar perro.

Yo no he dicho recortar bienestar a los funcionarios, digo de igualar al sector privado con los funcionarios. 
Lo que pasa que los funcionarios sois más envidiosos que los demás. Empezad a luchar para que los obreros de la empresa privada tengan vuestras mismas condiciones o comeréis mierda como todos.


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

[


la_trotona dijo:


> El grandísimo hijo de puta eres tú, que ojalá te pongan bien a trabajar en el sector privado en vez de quejarte tanto. Estás enfadado porque no tienes el sueldo que crees merecer y cuando te dan datos, te pones a rabiar como un niño que le quitan el caramelo.
> 
> Si no te gusta la realidad, TE JODES.




Pero si el que no tienes razón eres tu y tus argumentos.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Dónde pone que los beneficios del sector privado suban?
> 
> Están incluidos los autónomos y pymes en ese sector privado o solo las multinacionales con dinero en PARAÍSOS FISCALES.
> 
> ...




donde lo pone??

busca y veras lo que han subido los beneficios de la empresa privada , que no te enteras de nada


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Votar no sirve de nada para los obreros de la empresa privada y autónomos, lo demás demagogia barata.



Sirve para echar a los ladrones ineptos que nos gobiernan y dar una oportunidad a otros. Quién sabe, pocas posibilidades de que lo hagan peor.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Pero si el que no tienes razón eres tu y tus argumentos.




pero yhas visto el grafico que has puesto?? que en 10 años no han subido salarios joder


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

De momento no sobran camioneros mientras se siga importando como se hace y apenas se transporte nada por ferrocarril, cuando alguna vez de verdad el ferrocarril se desarrolle como se debe para mercancías, entonces sí van a sobrar.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> Pero si el que no tienes razón eres tu y tus argumentos.



Dado tus impresionantes argumentos, me temo que sí.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> El grandísimo hijo de puta eres tú, que ojalá te pongan bien a trabajar en el sector privado en vez de quejarte tanto. Estás enfadado porque no tienes el sueldo que crees merecer y cuando te dan datos, te pones a rabiar como un niño que le quitan el caramelo.
> 
> Si no te gusta la realidad, TE JODES.



Eres un subnormal que vives del esfuerzo de los demás. 
Comerás mierda como todos por no mejorar las condiciones del obrero español de la empresa privada.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

Las empresas disparan sus beneficios en 2018 mientras apenas suben los salarios


En 2018 el beneficio de las empresas subió un 43,8% mientras la remuneración media de los empleados apenas subió un 1,3% | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com






Madrid

Las empresas españolas *dispararon sus beneficios un 43,8 el año pasado*, según datos del Banco de España que ha agregado el balance de más de 530.000 empresas. Pero ese incremento desmedido de los beneficios no tiene una correlación directa con *la evolución del salario de los empleados que subieron un 1,3% de media.*

La mejora del resultado empresarial se explica, básicamente, por los ingresos atípicos que permitieron a las compañías engrosar sus arca durante el año pasado. Los gastos de personal crecieron mucho menos, a un ritmo del 5,7%, pero básicamente porque las compañías contrataron más empleados. El salario medio por empleado creció solo un 1,3%.


esto ya es noticia de 2018 , curiosamente es complicado encontrar datos mas actuales , pero los porcentajes de ganancia y su repercusion en los salarios es acojonante


cosas de reformas laborales del pp que solo traen miseria a los trabajadores , los que iban a bajar impuestos y demas milongas


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Dónde pone que los beneficios del sector privado suban?
> 
> Están incluidos los autónomos y pymes en ese sector privado o solo las multinacionales con dinero en PARAÍSOS FISCALES.
> 
> ...



Pero, ¿Tú has trabajado en varias empresas privadas o sólo en la que te enchufaron? Pero si ni quisera los trabajadores de una misma empresa aunque sea una PYME se ponen de acuerdo para hacer respetar el horario firmado, si están enla oficina con miedo a ser señalados que siempre se van los primeros, firman los sueldos cada uno individualmente y no se lo dicen unos a otros en vez de hacer piña para que se los suban a todos. Los que tiene que pelear sus condicones son los trabajadores de la privada, empezando por unirse ellos en la empresa , en vez de ser muchos de ellos unos trepas y pelotas de mierda.


----------



## NXT (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y tanto. Observa cómo se dispara a partir de ese año:






Gráfica elaborada a partir de los datos del INE:

*Sueldos brutos en euros**2015**2016**2017**2018**2019**2020**Total*1.893,71.878,11.889,01.944,41.982,32.038,6*Asalariado sector público*2.586,22.623,52.598,42.654,42.760,92.884,7*Asalariado sector privado*1.720,01.694,21.719,71.772,01.796,91.818,6









La brecha salarial entre el sector público y el privado: una realidad


Esta es la brecha salarial que existe entre los empleados de las administraciones públicas y los de la empresa privada. El dato es revelador.




mundopositor.info





Bonus Track: Diferencia sector público - sector privado:


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Eres un subnormal que vives del esfuerzo de los demás.
> Comerás mierda como todos por no mejorar las condiciones del obrero español de la empresa privada.



Subnormal lo serás tú, y estoy hasta los cojones de estar en unas cuantas empresas privadas y en unos cuantos sectores. Tú seguramente estarás en la misma que te enchufaron y no te atreverás a buscar otra aunque sea por 100 o 200 euros más al mes. Y estoy hartito de simplemente intentar cumplir mi contrato y mis compañeros son los primeros que lo boicotean, eso sí, luego mucho quejarse y ser revolucionarios en el bar y en los foros como tú.

¿has intentando mejorar un poco tus condiciones dónde estás? ¿O sólo quieres que los funcionarios te resuelvan la papeleta? ¿Un partido como Podemos que ha intentado aumentar los chiringuitos hasta el infinto y más allá va a hacer que pagues menos impuestos? Sé un poco responsable de tu vida anda.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (26 Mar 2022)

121 dijo:


> Soy empleado público, además ahora mismo estoy en comisión de servicio en otra localidad y entre sueldo y dietas llevo meses metiéndome cerca de 4000€ limpios al mes, 6000 en meses de paga extra y NO HAGO NI EL HUEVO. En mi familia somos todos o bien funcionarios o pensionistas. Y me río en la cara de todos los que supuran bilis antifunci. Vuestra frustración y vuestras nóminas de 1200€ con ningún benefit después de dejaros la piel todo el mes me alimentan
> 
> Nos bajarán el sueldo cuando vosotros ya no podáis comer.



TE lo están bajando ya, concretamente un 10% en el último mes.
Se llama INFLACIÓN.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Mar 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Así es, por lo bajini siguen comprando y eso nunca lo dicen en las noticias



Pues yo creo que ya ha empezado el tapering, los bonos europeos han empezado a caer a los infiernos, financiación queda poca y menos para trileros como Antonio Sánchez.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (26 Mar 2022)

Me encanta ver a los progres cómo defienden que sus líderes y lideresas se hinchen a carne y marisco mientras ellos pasan frío, beben agua del grifo y comen soja y grillos







La lista de la compra del Ministerio de Trabajo: 4.000...


El Ministerio de Trabajo y Economía Social ha elaborado una lista de la compra kilométrica para todas las bocas que tiene que alimentar...



www.meneame.net










> La lista de la compra del Ministerio de Trabajo: 4.000 botellas de Rioja y 200 kilos de langostinos
> eldebate.com
> 
> 200 kilos de langostinos (120 crudos y 80 cocidos), 80 kilos de almejas japónicas, 120 kilos de gambas, 1.490 kilos de merluza (bien enteras, en filetes o en lomos), 850 kilos de filetes de ternera de primera (cadera, tapa o babilla), 100 kilos de jamón curado de cebo


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Si curiosamente decían hacen poco que faltaban camioneros, imagino que habrá mas asalariados y necesitarán menos autónomos, si sobran algunso tendrán que dejar el sector como pasó en su tiempo con la construcción y así se podrán volver a subir algo los portes.


----------



## JimmyBond (26 Mar 2022)

121 dijo:


> Soy empleado público, además ahora mismo estoy en comisión de servicio en otra localidad y entre sueldo y dietas llevo meses metiéndome cerca de 4000€ limpios al mes, 6000 en meses de paga extra y NO HAGO NI EL HUEVO. En mi familia somos todos o bien funcionarios o pensionistas. Y me río en la cara de todos los que supuran bilis antifunci. Vuestra frustración y vuestras nóminas de 1200€ con ningún benefit después de dejaros la piel todo el mes me alimentan
> 
> Nos bajarán el sueldo cuando vosotros ya no podáis comer.



Yo también soy funcionario y te deseo suerte la verdad. La vida da muchas vueltas y cuando te ries de las desgracias de los demás algo malo te va a suceder. Tu mira a tu entorno y fíjate bien, el que parecía mucho no llega a nada, el que pensabas que era tonto no lo era tanto etc....
Suerte la vas a necesitar!!!!


----------



## kikoseis (26 Mar 2022)

121 dijo:


> Soy empleado público, además ahora mismo estoy en comisión de servicio en otra localidad y entre sueldo y dietas llevo meses metiéndome cerca de 4000€ limpios al mes, 6000 en meses de paga extra y NO HAGO NI EL HUEVO. En mi familia somos todos o bien funcionarios o pensionistas. Y me río en la cara de todos los que supuran bilis antifunci. Vuestra frustración y vuestras nóminas de 1200€ con ningún benefit después de dejaros la piel todo el mes me alimentan
> 
> Nos bajarán el sueldo cuando vosotros ya no podáis comer.



Claro, claro. Eres funcionario del Juan de Mariana, seguro.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Me encanta ver a los progres cómo defienden que sus líderes y lideresas se hinchen a carne y marisco mientras ellos pasan frío, beben agua del grifo y comen soja y grillos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es acojonante el discurso intentando echar mierda contra la izquierda con mariscadas y estupideces semejantes 

acojonatetambien que transportistas y agruicultores solo se acuerden de sus condiciones y los precios de mierda cuando gobierna la izquierda , despues en los años del pp tragando mierda ahi estan calladitos

que oye , igual es mejor que gane la derecha para tener suministros a buen precio y a los transportistas tragando mierda que han votado 

eso si que es triste


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> Las empresas disparan sus beneficios en 2018 mientras apenas suben los salarios
> 
> 
> En 2018 el beneficio de las empresas subió un 43,8% mientras la remuneración media de los empleados apenas subió un 1,3% | Cadena SER
> ...



Las reformas laborales (también del PSOE llevan unas cuantas), lo único que hacen es bajar el coste del despido, sobre los sueldos lo que los hace mantenerse es la creciente oferta laboral gracias a un constante flujo migratorio muy grande, eso lo empezó el PP de Aznar y lo siguió con entusiasmo todos los sucesivos gobiernos, da gracias a ellos.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo al 80%.
> 
> El tema funcionario es un arma de doble filo, ni mucho menos tienen la culpa total pero no veo que defiendan a los obreros de la empresa privada y autónomos en general. Los veo muy alejados de la realidad.



Dentro de los funcionarios hay clases y no todos curran lo mismo, ni ganan lo mismo. El problema funcionarial es que hay demasiados por la manera en que está estructurado este estado sobredimensionado. Sobran instituciones por todos lados.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> es acojonante el discurso intentando echar mierda contra la izquierda con mariscadas y estupideces semejantes
> 
> acojonatetambien que transportistas y agruicultores solo se acuerden de sus condiciones y los precios de mierda cuando gobierna la izquierda , despues en los años del pp tragando mierda ahi estan calladitos
> 
> ...



En la izquierda es cuando más ha subido el gasoil y no han querido bajar impuestos al combusitble como ha hecho Alemania por ejemplo (que también gobierna la izquierda).


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



jodete catalufo come pollas pauperrimo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Mar 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Demagogia izmierdista de manual, por cierto.



Y la tuya cerdechista de orinal.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Las reformas laborales (también del PSOE llevan unas cuantas), lo único que hacen es bajar el coste del despido, sobre los sueldos lo que los hace mantenerse es la creciente oferta laboral gracias a un constante flujo migratorio muy grande, eso lo empezó el PP de Aznar y lo siguió con entusiasmo todos los sucesivos gobiernos, da gracias a ellos.




y lo de rebajar dias cotizados ?? lo de favorecer despidos sin indemnizacion , de cierre de empresas por quiebra y no pagar liquidaciones? que despues las acaba pagando el estado , privatizado perdidas y aumentando la deuda ??

la reforma del pp fue la peor mierda que se ha hecho en años

pero como la hizo el pp , estaba bien y gracias a los medios afines se ha lavado el desastre echando las culpas al que llega despues , como pasó con zapatero y la herencia recibida , menuda tomadura de pelo


----------



## Lonchafina (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



La vacuna (de los demás) es tu aliada.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En la izquierda es cuando más ha subido el gasoil y no han querido bajar impuestos al combusitble como ha hecho Alemania por ejemplo (que también gobierna la izquierda).



y la subida del gasoil es culpa de la izquierda

la guerra y los beneficios brutales de las petroeras no tienen nada que ver , ni las privatizaciones de esos sectores

acojonante el simplismo como argumento


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> y lo de rebajar dias cotizados ?? lo de favorecer despidos sin indemnizacion , de cierre de empresas por quiebra y no pagar liquidaciones? que despues las acaba pagando el estado , privatizado perdidas y aumentando la deuda ??
> 
> la reforma del pp fue la peor mierda que se ha hecho en años
> 
> pero como la hizo el pp , estaba bien y gracias a los medios afines se ha lavado el desastre echando las culpas al que llega despues , como pasó con zapatero y la herencia recibida , menuda tomadura de pelo



Lo de quebrar empresas y que lo pague el FOGASA, se lleva haciendo desde la democracia. ¿Qué tiene que ver la reforma laboral con la ley concursal? ¿Dónde pone en la refor


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> y la subida del gasoil es culpa de la izquierda
> 
> la guerra y los beneficios brutales de las petroeras no tienen nada que ver , ni las privatizaciones de esos sectores
> 
> acojonante el simplismo como argumento



Sí, pero en otros países han bajado los impuestos a los combusitlbes como en Alemania, y en España no.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Sí, pero en otros países han bajado los impuestos a los combusitlbes como en Alemania, y en España no.



y esas bajadas dependen de la union europea , no solo de españa , que ya tiene el ratio mas bajo de la eurozona

y ya han tomado medidas , cosa que otros partidos cuando gobernaban no han hecho , o ha bajado el pp con mariano los impuestos o los precios de los combustibles??


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> y esas bajadas dependen de la union europea , no solo de españa , que ya tiene el ratio mas bajo de la eurozona
> 
> y ya han tomado medidas , cosa que otros partidos cuando gobernaban no han hecho , o ha bajado el pp con mariano los impuestos o los precios de los combustibles??



No, pero no subieron tan rápido.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (26 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> es acojonante el discurso intentando echar mierda contra la izquierda con mariscadas y estupideces semejantes
> 
> acojonatetambien que transportistas y agruicultores solo se acuerden de sus condiciones y los precios de mierda cuando gobierna la izquierda , despues en los años del pp tragando mierda ahi estan calladitos
> 
> ...






¿De qué universo paralelos meneísta te has escapado tú?

La realidad de los últimos años es justamente al revés de como lo cuentas. El votonto de izmierda y la población en general traga la mierda que haga falta cuando gobierna la izmierda, y protesta a la mínima en cuanto gobierna la derecha.

Compara el chucho del ébola con los miles de muertos genocidados por el gobierno actual con el coronavirus, y la reacción social en cada caso.

Compara el 7% de subida de la luz de Rajoy con el 400% que lleva Toño Sánchez.

Compara la guerra de Iraq de Ansar con la primera de González o la de Libia o la actual de Ucrania.

Compara los 4 trajes de Camps con los 800 millones de euros solo con los eres en Andalucía.

Compara los 4 duros de las mascarillas ayuseras con los millones de euros de Illa y sus empresas fantasmas.



Y mil ejemplos mas se podían poner. El único consuelo es que salvo langostas jubiladas y funciovagos, el resto de votontos de izmierda en general sufris en vuestras tristes vidas las politicas socialcomunistas mas que nadie.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> No, pero no subieron tan rápido.




y aqui sube el precio muy rapido , y no baja , y eso que esas reservas se han comprado hace meses con otro precio del crudo

pero la cylpa es del gobierno y la izquierda 

las petroleras , la bolsa y las energeticas no tienen nada que ver ni tienen la culpa de nada

que oye , no veo a la oposicion pidiendo regular los beneficios desproporcionados de esos sectores....


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> ¿De qué universo paralelos meneísta te has escapado tú?
> 
> La realidad de los últimos años es justamente al revés de como lo cuentas. El votonto de izmierda y la población en general traga la mierda que haga falta cuando gobierna la izmierda, y protesta a la mínima en cuanto gobierna la derecha.
> 
> ...



joder , menudo monton de mierda fachoide que te has soltado 

si cuando se vive mejor es con el pp gobernando , subiendo impuestios , regalando miles de millones en rescates y con salarios cada vez mas bajos , y los transportistas trabajando por una miseria , a ver si gobiernan de nuevo oye

lo unico que trajo la epoca de aznar es la precarizacion que disfrutamos ahora , aparte de una corrupcion desbocada y guerras y atentados cojonudos

pero a ti se te compra con 4 fotos de mariscadas y 2 noticias sacadas de contexto

sigue con tu mierda fachoide , que te va de lujo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El opus dei y la iglesia. PP PSOE VOX son la mayor lacra de España. 100% de acuerdo.
> 
> Pero pones ejemplos de funcionarios que no son la realidad. Tengo muchos conocidos funcionarios que cobran 30-35 k netos al año por 35 h semanales y que con 30 años cotizados se jubilaran a los 60 años con la pensión Máxima. Hay que decir toda la verdad.
> No hablemos de las vacaciones de los profesores,....



Igual que la privada, hay trabajadores acomodados en empresas potentes que tienen un buen trato. Bien por ellos, yo me alegro, no son mi enemigo. No son los que me están robando con la factura de la luz, por ejemplo, o con el rescate bancario. Creo que nadie se jubila ya a los 60, a no ser que sea jubilación anticipada, con la consecuente pérdida adquisitiva.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> y aqui sube el precio muy rapido , y no baja , y eso que esas reservas se han comprado hace meses con otro precio del crudo
> 
> pero la cylpa es del gobierno y la izquierda
> 
> ...



Se supone que hay libre mercado y gasolineras low cost, el gobierno sí puede bajar impuestos y hacer que el precio del combustible baje considerablemente. Lo de regular beneficios puede hacer que las petroleras no les compense vender combustible aquí.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Se supone que hay libre mercado y gasolineras low cost, el gobierno sí puede bajar impuestos y hacer que el precio del combustible baje considerablemente. Lo de regular beneficios puede hacer que las petroleras no les compense vender combustible aquí.




se supone

pero no es cierto , aun no te has enterado??

los de derechas teneis un retraso bastante evidente


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (26 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> joder , menudo monton de mierda fachoide que te has soltado
> 
> si cuando se vive mejor es con el pp gobernando , subiendo impuestios , regalando miles de millones en rescates y con salarios cada vez mas bajos , y los transportistas trabajando por una miseria , a ver si gobiernan de nuevo oye
> 
> ...




Fachaculopedopis.

Ojo, que no has dicho nada de Franco. Te van a poner un negativo.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Fachaculopedopis.
> 
> Ojo, que no has dicho nada de Franco. Te van a poner un negativo.




ya lo dices tu , era lo que te faltaba para el facha del dia

sigue con tus mierdas , que te va de puta madre


----------



## asakopako (26 Mar 2022)

Guarro podemita con el culo en llamas. A pasar hambre y miseria.


----------



## ErListo (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Huelgas de transporte ha habido, inflación más del 7% y de sobra en los 80 así como un paro estratosférico. No es tan nuevo como muchos se piensan, que parece sólo tienen memoria de los últimos años.



Nadie dice sea nuevo. Estamos hablando de los últimos 15 años. Tampoco se habían llegado a los precios estratosféricos de luz y gasolina. Tampoco se nos había encerrado en casa nunca.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (26 Mar 2022)

18 millones de los impuestos de los remeros les dieron hace nada, mas lo que se llevan de forma habitual. Reconforta saber que es dinero bien empleado


----------



## ErListo (26 Mar 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Lo de la inflación del 7% es un chiste.



Si con la que esta cayendo, te parece de chiste... Y para un 10% que va.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> 18 millones de los impuestos de los remeros les dieron hace nada, mas lo que se llevan de forma habitual. Reconforta saber que es dinero bien empleado




si lo dice un video de youtube manipulado es la verdad absoluta

te tienes que reir del retraso de algunos inutiles


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Huelgas de transporte ha habido, inflación más del 7% y de sobra en los 80 así como un paro estratosférico. No es tan nuevo como muchos se piensan, que parece sólo tienen memoria de los últimos años.



¿Cuál era el precio de la vivienda promedio entonces? ¿Qué porcentaje del sueldo bruto y neto se iba en impuestos a mediados de los ochenta? ¿Cuánto costaba la gasolina-luz-gas en relación al salario promedio? ¿Cuántos convenios estaban vinculados a la inflación entonces y cuantos ahora?

El iva ni existía y ahora es un 21%


----------



## SoloLeo (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Mientras la gente se deje y siga pagando impuestos , consumiendo y teniendo coche, los intermediarios, los jefes y el Estado seguirá chupándoles.
> 
> La única solución es no remar, vivir con austeridad para te puedan sacar lo minimo posible, eso o una revolucion de la clase trabajadora y remera contra el sistema, harta de todo, pero el pais está tan dividido, polarizado que es casi imposible.



Sobre todo, más que la austeridad en si, veo más importante eliminar el máximo de deuda particular. Es el motor primario - en muchos casos - para coger el remo.
No va a ocurrir voluntariamente, pero de eso se va a encargar la situación, cuando un banco no de crédito, y cuando la empresa del curri haya cerrado y no pueda pagar la letra.

Que sí, que se lleva con la cantinela años, pero el refranero español tiene bastante sabiduría acerca de cántaros que van a la fuente, y estos dos años han sido muchos, muchos viajes para un cántaro medio roto.

Veremos que pasa, sin ser economista auguro bastante dolor.


----------



## PedrelGuape (26 Mar 2022)

No perdamos la esperanza:









El contexto de nuestro colapso


Queridos lectores, Hace unos días la revista L'Espill ( www.uv.es/lespill ) publicó un artículo (en el número 48) que escribí para ell...




crashoil.blogspot.com





Las teorías del gran colapso/mad max/gran reset que vaticinaron hace años grupos de expertos de varios países se están cumpliendo, lenta e irremediablemente.

Hace años parecías cuasi descabelladas, a día de hoy parece no hay otro camino ni los países uropeos tienen capacidad para gestionar esta crisis tan grande que ni acabando en guerras tiene solución.

Ningún país uropeo tiene la capacidad para soportar la brutal inmigración de los próximos años ni mucho menos de solucionar los problemas socioeconómicos de una nueva revolución industrial, lo saben y lo sabemos, solo es cuestión de tiempo para el gran colapso, mad max, gran reset o como lo quiera llamar cada uno.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (26 Mar 2022)

Si que va a reventar si, pero no como os pensais.
Destruccion total de los autonomos y las pequeñas empresas, lo que quede tendra que tragar mierda a paladas las migajas de las Big Corp y el Estado.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (26 Mar 2022)

Ya ha reventado, lo que pasa es que no somos conscientes. Y no se va a sostener a base de deuda.

Lo he dicho varias veces en otros hilos: en mi sector está todo el mundo parado, sin gastar un duro. Los precios por la nubes. Proveedores (fábricas, transportistas, etc) acojonados porque este año, con suerte, venderán la mitad. Eso si alguno no les engancha con impago.

Nosotros por ej llevamos facturado 1/4 de lo que deberíamos llevar a estas altura. Y estamos en abril, que es cuando empieza lo fuerte.
Estamos todos similar, por lo que los fabricantes estarán a 1/4, las compras de estos de materia prima 1/4. 
Más el tema del transporte......

Con la luz un 400% más cara, el diesel profesional casi el doble, materias primas el doble......y pagando la mitad por la producción.


Nos van a forrar a impuestos, porque no se sostiene que 16 millones de personas sostengan a 14 que cobran más.


Lo tengo clarísimo que va a llegar de golpe y sin anestesia: recortes en las pensiones y sueldos públicos. Si no recortan plantillas.


La gente se va a tirar en masa a opositar, especialmente la joven.


Y el día que haya suspensión de pagos será la risión.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (26 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> 20 años llevan así en Venezuela y tan ricamente, oiga. Si esperas que la juventud actual adoctrinada por Netflix revolucione algo, pilla una silla. Lo más parecido a una revolución que hemos tenido en los últimos 20 años ha sido el 15M encauzado por Podemos y ya ves el resultado: chaletazo, menestra de igualdad y pelirroja..



Así es. Como en la Divina Comedia: "Lasciate ogni speranza".


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (26 Mar 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> Como siga así la cosa, no tardará mucho reventar.



Ni de coña. Los que controlan el sistema saben hasta donde apretar sin matar a la víctima.


----------



## Concursante (26 Mar 2022)

Es que no va a reventar. Vamos a sufrir y morir lentamente. Al principio será acelerado, pero después la tendencia será la de ir más lento, acordaos de lo que pasó en 2008, las peores consecuencias en España llegaron en 2012


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Llevamos con esa canción 15 años y no revienta nada.



Para que reviente hay que parasitar al máximo el sistema, no intentar cambiarlo, porque como has visto mientras la cosa todavía tire aquí no se mueve ni el tato. Es decir: al sistema tienes que llevarlo al extremo para que sus contradicciones lo hagan volar en pedazos, como ha hecho China con EEUU. Hazte funcionario, pide paguitas y al mismo tiempo intenta realizar todas las actividades económicas que puedas en negro, para incrementar todo lo posible la deuda del Estado y generar más miseria por doquier. Si ellos roban tú tienes que robar más aún, es tu deber moral.

Como decía el maestro: al que está cayendo no hay que ayudarlo a levantarse sino que hay que empujarlo para que caiga más rápido.


----------



## Galvani (26 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> 20 años llevan así en Venezuela y tan ricamente, oiga. Si esperas que la juventud actual adoctrinada por Netflix revolucione algo, pilla una silla. Lo más parecido a una revolución que hemos tenido en los últimos 20 años ha sido el 15M encauzado por Podemos y ya ves el resultado: chaletazo, menestra de igualdad y pelirroja..



¿Los langostas que han hecho desde los 80 cuando empezó el saqueo? Nada. Hubo una huelga general y las demás han sido estafa. Yo no veo que los langostas se hayan unido nunca, a no ser que fuesen de lo público.


----------



## GatoAzul (26 Mar 2022)

Por eso interesa adoctrinar a los más jóvenes para que crean las mentiras y promesas y eliminar a los adultos que se interponen en su camino.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (26 Mar 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> Si con la que esta cayendo, te parece de chiste... Y para un 10% que va.



En mi casa la inflación es más bien del 30%. Por eso digo que es un chiste.


----------



## Luftwuaje (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



Devuélvele la cuenta al rojo de su dueño, primer aviso.


----------



## teperico (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



Pues claro que va a pasar, no te quepa duda. Entonces los follados ahora serán los que se follen a los futuros follados, y vuelta a empezar. DEJAD DE BUSCAR CULPABLES JODER y mirad más allá, buscad el responsable de este mundo y pedidle explicaciones. No culpeis a los humanos, que no tienen ninguna culpa


----------



## Viviendo Digno (26 Mar 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> El op se nos ha vuelto de ultraderecha, como los camioneros



Pues eso estaba yo pensando, o me han echado algo en el cubata o he leído mal.


----------



## moritobelo (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.



Te corrijo. TU VIDA ES UNA MIERDA. 

Sigue llorando


----------



## Shudra (26 Mar 2022)

Funcijetas y parásitos etnianos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Cacao ninguno, tengo las cosas clarísimas y no tengo intención de decir de lo que voto, porque votar no sirve de nada y porque no tengo intención de propaganda política. Tengo clarísimo que partidos políticos son los más corruptos como he dicho en otros hilos y lo seguiré diciendo.
> 
> Y aunque yo tengo las cosas clarísimas , vivimos en la actualidad los mayores momentos de desinformación y mentiras de la historia, normal que la gente no vea por donde le viene el enemigo.
> 
> Cree el ladrón que son todos de su condición, a lo mejor tú tienes un cacao XD.


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



Has pensado seriamente en el suicidio?


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (26 Mar 2022)

eso no importa una mierda sea quien sea el que mande esto se va al guano... ademas te pongo en el ignore para no perder mi tiempo en el futuro contigo


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Llevamos con esa canción 15 años y no revienta nada.



Creías que NO VA A PASAR NADA era una frase gimmick??


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Sabemos quienes nos van a ponerse en huelga el 1 de abril.
> Los funcionarios que se pongan será para pedir más pasta para ellos.
> Se acostumbraron al modo fácil y viven sin ningún tipo de empatía.



Se van a poner en huelga con la misma intensidad que el resto ha apoyado sus huelgas. No te jode. Sois basura nada más. En ves de luchar por igual derechos por arriba lo queréis por abajo. Todos a igualar a la baja. Me suena a comunismo de moda.... Sois un atajo de guarros y encima no sois conscientes. Progres


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Funcijetas y parásitos etnianos.



Haber estudiao... Parásito


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Lo de dejar de remar tiene sentido, pero eso al final lleva a la ruina total.
> 
> 
> Quizá es que tú eres de los que vives muy bien a costa de los demás y tienes mucho miedo a que te pongan a trabajar.
> ...



Así así así debe ser, los esclavos a remar hasta la muerte. Pero que bonito eres


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Te quedas corto. Ni te imaginas la cantidad de gente que no mueve ni un papel y cobra sus 1800€ netos x14 hasta 3000€netos x14 metida en muchos Ayuntamientos, institutos de no se qué de los gobiernos autonómicos, diputaciones, chiringuitos lgtb, feministas, televisiones autonómicas...oficinas que nadie entra ni conoce ..etc etc



Tampoco te lo imaginas tú


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Os follan los empresarios y la oligarquía de origen franquista, no los funcis, que también son curritos. Sabes lo que gana un administrativo de IES, 1100€. Qué no te engañen, el enemigo no son otros trabajadores.



Predicas en el desierto, son pacos


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

R_Madrid dijo:


> si, pero ahora empieza la verdadera tension, desabastecimiento



Vengo del mercarroña y no faltaba de na, hasta barquillos de chocolate me he llevado y sin acaparar..... Deja de ver la tele


----------



## estertores (26 Mar 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> Como siga así la cosa, no tardará mucho reventar.



Sólo reventará cuando fallen los suministros básicos, mientras haya combustible, electricidad, agua y algo de comida aunque sea mala y envenenada, aquí no revienta nada.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> se supone
> 
> pero no es cierto , aun no te has enterado??
> 
> los de derechas teneis un retraso bastante evidente



Los que tenéis un retraso mental muy evidente sois los fanáticos de uno u otro partido. Si no hubiese libre mercado no habría diferencias de precios entre gasolineras, y si la rentabilidad es ridícula, diran que los clientes hagan las inversiones y gestionen ellos el combustible. ¿Lo entiendes o te lo explico con dibujos son anormal?


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (26 Mar 2022)

Ya lo ha dicho antes pero, ¿qué tipo de "reventón" os esperáis?.

Llevamos de reventón en reventón desde hace años, los sueldos, las condiciones de vida, la inflación, etc. Y tampoco hay que cruzar el Atlántico para ver cómo un país se empobrece poco a poco y cae en la mierda (Argentina, Venezuela...), ahí tenéis a Grecia, a unas 3 horas de vuelo. La cuna de civilización europea.
Hace tiempo que no se habla del país del amigo de Pablo Iglesias, el que iba a cambiar la historia, iba a hacer un simpa, les iba a enseñar a los burócratas de Bruselas la fuerza del pueblo y blábléblíblóblú. Al final un 30% de bajadas de pensiones y un 17% del sueldo de los funcis, y ahí siguen. ¿Están en guerra civil?. No. Hubo protestas y al final han asimilado que son pobres. Y aquí va a pasar lo mismo, poco a poco, como una película de Zack Snyder abusando del slow motion.

Solo queda un factor de tensión que sí puede "reventar" y es la reacción de los nacionalismos. ¿Pero más allá de eso?. A comer pipas al banco. El espíritu bélico de los europeos se acabó con la Guerra Civil, la II Guerra Mundial y con la tele. Y esto en sí no es una crítica, la alternativa claramente, y a la vista está, fue mucho peor. El verdadero "cambio" es cuando la gente asuma una serie de valores (austeridad, humildad, sacrificio, minimalismo, espiritualidad, etc) que no está preparada para asimilar.


----------



## feldene flash (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Los que tenéis un retraso mental muy evidente sois los fanáticos de uno u otro partido. Si no hubiese libre mercado no habría diferencias de precios entre gasolineras, y si la rentabilidad es ridícula, diran que los clientes hagan las inversiones y gestionen ellos el combustible. ¿Lo entiendes o te lo explico con dibujos son anormal?



eso es evidente

ahora creerse que esto lo van a solucionar los del siempre el ppsoe o la union europea , es creerse muchas tonterias

ni hay libremercado ni las politicas son tan sociales ni nada , mientras pueda haber millonarios a base de explotar gente y no se ponga tope a la acumulacion de riqueza , no hay nada que hacer

pero ya se sabe , eso son cosa de comunistas ... el mensaje es ese , no hay nada que hacer

la masa lobotomizadada votara en masa con indices superdemocraticos del 50 % de votantes del 100 % inscritos , formadno gobiernos legitimos 

tomadura de pelo fantastica que nos comemos


----------



## Sardónica (26 Mar 2022)

Queascomedais dijo:


> Se van a poner en huelga con la misma intensidad que el resto ha apoyado sus huelgas. No te jode. Sois basura nada más. En ves de luchar por igual derechos por arriba lo queréis por abajo. Todos a igualar a la baja. Me suena a comunismo de moda.... Sois un atajo de guarros y encima no sois conscientes. Progres



¿Sus huelgas? ¿Funcionarios que "se ponen en huelga" y luego pasan la "baja médica" para no perder pasta? Sé de lo que hablo.


----------



## Orooo (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



Pero tu no votabas mierda?


----------



## Orooo (26 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> ¿Quiénes son? Me interesa saberlo.



Los de lo sosiáh, por que hacen cosas sosialesssh


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> ¿Cuál era el precio de la vivienda promedio entonces? ¿Qué porcentaje del sueldo bruto y neto se iba en impuestos a mediados de los ochenta? ¿Cuánto costaba la gasolina-luz-gas en relación al salario promedio? ¿Cuántos convenios estaban vinculados a la inflación entonces y cuantos ahora?
> 
> El iva ni existía y ahora es un 21%



No tengo los datos y evidentemente la vivienda costaba menos salarios medianos o moda que ahora, sobre todo en las grandes ciudades. Sobre los impuestos, salvo el IVa en el 82 el PSOE empezó a aumentar considerablemente todos los impuestos como IRPF (el IRPF no exisitía con Franco), las cotizaciones sociales, e impuestos indirectos varios, salvo el IVA no creo que variase mucho la relación de impuestos.

Según esta gráfica , los salarios reales al principio de los 80 aumentaron menos que después, con lo que la situación no era tan boyante.









Sobre el coste de la gasolina no sé, pero los coches en proporción a los sueldos costaban más que ahora, y muchas


----------



## Lain Coubert (26 Mar 2022)

Resumen del hilo:

- Los perroflautas son los menos malos, por eso les voto, pero votar no sirve de nada.
- Empresario malo por no pagar un sueldo digno de 3000 euros, igual que hace el Estado (extractivo) con sus amados funcivotantes.
- Mercados muy malos, malísimos, porque se especula en ellos y se trabaja con deuda.

Se puede ser algo más tonto, pero lo veo realmente difícil.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

revisa esos digitos dijo:


> Si que va a reventar si, pero no como os pensais.
> Destruccion total de los autonomos y las pequeñas empresas, lo que quede tendra que tragar mierda a paladas las migajas de las Big Corp y el Estado.











La creación de empresas en España supera ya los niveles precrisis


La constitución de nuevas sociedades crece un 2,8% en lo que va de año frente a 2019 Desde febrero también crece el ritmo de disoluciones




cincodias.elpais.com





Pues no parece que vayan a desparecer tantas empresas, mientras que los salarios no sean muy grandes, y tener una empresa de algo de probabilidad de tener mayores beneficios, se seguirán creando empresas.


----------



## 60kg (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



Haber estudiado tontito


----------



## jeiper (26 Mar 2022)

En paises envejevidos nunca revienta nada. Todo es lenta e inexorable derroición.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Mar 2022)

Queascomedais dijo:


> Predicas en el desierto, son pacos



Pacos voxeros. Facha pobres a los que les han vendido la moto.


----------



## Galvani (26 Mar 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Ya lo ha dicho antes pero, ¿qué tipo de "reventón" os esperáis?.
> 
> Llevamos de reventón en reventón desde hace años, los sueldos, las condiciones de vida, la inflación, etc. Y tampoco hay que cruzar el Atlántico para ver cómo un país se empobrece poco a poco y cae en la mierda (Argentina, Venezuela...), ahí tenéis a Grecia, a unas 3 horas de vuelo. La cuna de civilización europea.
> Hace tiempo que no se habla del país del amigo de Pablo Iglesias, el que iba a cambiar la historia, iba a hacer un simpa, les iba a enseñar a los burócratas de Bruselas la fuerza del pueblo y blábléblíblóblú. Al final un 30% de bajadas de pensiones y un 17% del sueldo de los funcis, y ahí siguen. ¿Están en guerra civil?. No. Hubo protestas y al final han asimilado que son pobres. Y aquí va a pasar lo mismo, poco a poco, como una película de Zack Snyder abusando del slow motion.
> ...



Yo no pienso sacrificarme una mierda en este país de ladrones. Austeridad si, para vivir sin depender de un sueldo guarro de un Paco. Humildad... En este país hay mucho hijo de puta y a los humildes se los comen.
Nada va a cambiar aquí. El que pueda vivira y el que no se jodera. Y los más sinvergüenzas vivirán mucho mejor.


----------



## javac (26 Mar 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Sabemos quienes nos van a ponerse en huelga el 1 de abril.
> Los funcionarios que se pongan será para pedir más pasta para ellos.
> Se acostumbraron al modo fácil y viven sin ningún tipo de empatía.



Todo el mundo puede opositar, esta abierto y ahora más plazas que nunca


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Ya ha reventado, lo que pasa es que no somos conscientes. Y no se va a sostener a base de deuda.
> 
> Lo he dicho varias veces en otros hilos: en mi sector está todo el mundo parado, sin gastar un duro. Los precios por la nubes. Proveedores (fábricas, transportistas, etc) acojonados porque este año, con suerte, venderán la mitad. Eso si alguno no les engancha con impago.
> 
> ...



La gente ya está opositando en masa, sobre todo cada vez más los varones que van espabilando. Y aún así grupo A2 de informática del estado bastantes plazas no se cubren.

Respecto a informática en el sector privado, comentando gente conocida a uno que quería volver a España, en Madrid, en la empresa de uno, un senior de verdad puede cobrar 50k-55k anuales.


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> ¿Sus huelgas? ¿Funcionarios que "se ponen en huelga" y luego pasan la "baja médica" para no perder pasta? Sé de lo que hablo.





javac dijo:


> Todo el mundo puede opositar, esta abierto y ahora más plazas que nunca



Para opositar hay que estudiar. Uy uy uy uy eso es sacrificarse? Ni hablar, no quiero sufrir y me coloca mi amigo en cualquier empresa guarra por el smi... Y ya me dedico toda la vida a criticar a los funcionarios, quiero su sueldo con mis méritos xq soy un español típico, cobarde envidioso y traidor


----------



## javac (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y que solución propones. ?
> 
> Fijate los de la plataforma de camiones en huelga. Ni llevar un salario a casa pueden, lo mismo el currito que cobra 1000€ o menos , la sociedad cada vez más pobre incluso trabajando.
> 
> Trabajar ha perdido valor añadido, el trabajo se ha depreciado , no ofrece ningún aliciente trabajar. La diferencia es que te evita, quizás, pedir la RBU o ir a caritas, y estar ocupado, y si te gusta entretenido, que no te llamen vago, pero nada más, trabajando no sales de pobre en ispein..una persona que tiene ayudas o paguitas tiene el mismo estatus social que un currante.



En EEUU, hay muchos trabajadores normales, que están por debajo del umbral de la pobreza.
En EEUU, muchos trabajadores, con trabajos de entrada, viven en el coche.
Gente normal

A ver si encuentro el documental


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> No perdamos la esperanza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La brutal immigración se puede gestionar con políticas serias, véase Australia o Dinamarca.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Queascomedais dijo:


> Para opositar hay que estudiar. Uy uy uy uy eso es sacrificarse? Ni hablar, no quiero sufrir y me coloca mi amigo en cualquier empresa guarra por el smi... Y ya me dedico toda la vida a criticar a los funcionarios, quiero su sueldo con mis méritos xq soy un español típico, cobarde envidioso y traidor



Correcto, o una vez que se tiene uno experiencia intentar cambiar a ganar algo más,pero claro hay que echar CVs (y no sólo por infobjos, se busca uno directorio de empresas y a mandarlo), hay que ir a la entrevista sin tener el enchufito y saber hacer entender lo que uno sabe, y aprender nuevas formas de trabajar, claro eso es mucho para los que sólo cambian de trabajo con el enchufito del amiguete o muchas veces el familiar y le dicen todo lo que tiene que hacer, y a limitarse a decir sí bwana a todo. 

A eso sí, luego que los funcionarios me resuelvan mi situación, que viven muy bien.


----------



## javac (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El opus dei y la iglesia. PP PSOE VOX son la mayor lacra de España. 100% de acuerdo.
> 
> Pero pones ejemplos de funcionarios que no son la realidad. Tengo muchos conocidos funcionarios que cobran 30-35 k netos al año por 35 h semanales y que con 30 años cotizados se jubilaran a los 60 años con la pensión Máxima. Hay que decir toda la verdad.
> No hablemos de las vacaciones de los profesores,....



La profesión de profesor es crucial en un país, es formar la gente del futuro. 
Ahora, que a los profesores se les ha convertido en canguros de niños mientras sus padres trabajan y se les ha despojado de autoridad. 
Para mí, servicios sanitarios y profesores deberían ganar mucho más de lo que cobran. 

Los profesores están hasta los Santos cojones de los padres, de su nula educación y de la nula cultura del esfuerzo. Los ninos de ahora no tienen valores, son emperadores y narcisos. 
Somos un país de blanditos, nos lo han dado todo hecho y ahora, el entorno laboral es mucho más cruel. 

En mi época, las fuerzas vivas eran el maestro, el médico, el alcalde y el del bar 
A las generaciones de ahora las van a joder vivas


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Resumen del hilo:
> 
> - Los perroflautas son los menos malos, por eso les voto, pero votar no sirve de nada.
> - Empresario malo por no pagar un sueldo digno de 3000 euros, igual que hace el Estado (extractivo) con sus amados funcivotantes.
> ...



-es maravilloso traer más immigrantes porque los españoles no quieren trabajar y así que no suban sueldos.
-funcionarios malos , malísimos, que la mayoría han tenido la plaza sacrificándose y más limpiamente que la mayor parte de los curris con enchufe


----------



## javac (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ni sal ni azucar ni leche ni pescado en mi barrio
> 
> La tv está manipulando haciendo ver que hay un minimo deaabastecimiento, pero es más grave , también está parando la industria



Vengo de un lidl y hay de todo. 
Todo mi apoyo a los huelguistas


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> La profesión de profesor es crucial en un país, es formar la gente del futuro.
> Ahora, que a los profesores se les ha convertido en canguros de niños mientras sus padres trabajan y se les ha despojado de autoridad.
> Para mí, servicios sanitarios y profesores deberían ganar mucho más de lo que cobran.
> 
> ...



Tampoco es eso.
Los profesores están muy bien pagados incluso si los comparas con los países de la OCDE, y los sanitarios como los médicos están en los percentiles 99-95 de los sueldos de todo el país.

Las generaciones de ahora tienen menos problema en largarse de aquí a trabajar si se pone la situación muy difícil, luego ciertas profesiones que las ejerzan los hermanos cobrisos, verás que risa.


----------



## javac (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Cierto, y algunos partidos intentan restringir un poco eso. En contra de lo que dice el OP, VOX ha bajado el número de diputados en la CAM, así como de 9 a 5 los consejeros en Telemadrid. No es perfecto, pero algo es algo.



Vox ha votado a favor de subirse el sueldo en Castilla y León hace un par de semanas.
Otra panda de gente que no ha trabajado en su vida.
Como permitimos que nos dirija gente con cero formación en empresa privada?

Sigo esperando quien ficha a casado y al de ciudadanos ahora en una empresa privada de verdad


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



*¡¡¡EL HAMBRE NO HA LLEGADO, AÚN, A SU NIVEL CRÍTICO. CUANDO LO HAGA...NO QUISIERA ENCONTRARME EN LA PIEL DE ESTA BAZOFIA!!!*


----------



## Parmel (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Lo de dejar de remar tiene sentido, pero eso al final lleva a la ruina total.
> 
> 
> Quizá es que tú eres de los que vives muy bien a costa de los demás y tienes mucho miedo a que te pongan a trabajar.
> ...


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> Vox ha votado a favor de subirse el sueldo en Castilla y León hace un par de semanas.
> Otra panda de gente que no ha trabajado en su vida.
> Como permitimos que nos dirija gente con cero formación en empresa privada?
> 
> Sigo esperando quien ficha a casado y al de ciudadanos ahora



Pues mal hecho por parte de VOX en Castilla y León. En VOX por ejemplo Ortega Smith era abogado y trabajaba como tal.


----------



## javac (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Se supone que hay libre mercado y gasolineras low cost, el gobierno sí puede bajar impuestos y hacer que el precio del combustible baje considerablemente. Lo de regular beneficios puede hacer que las petroleras no les compense vender combustible aquí.



Es una vergüenza que el gobierno se lleve el 50% del beneficio del combustible y luego culpe a la empresa privada que sus beneficios son muy altos 
35% coste barril 
16% distribución y BENEFICIO INDUSTRIAL 

49% recaudación de hacienda 

Quieres bajar coste de combustible? Tienes hasta un 49 % de margen 

España recauda 32000 millones en impuestos de automóviles, gasolina y peaje, por año. 
Coste anual de mantenimiento, 1500 millones 

Y quieren poner peajes


----------



## Parmel (26 Mar 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡EL HAMBRE NO HA LLEGADO, AÚN, A SU NIVEL CRÍTICO. CUANDO LO HAGA...NO QUISIERA ENCONTRARME EN LA PIEL DE ESTA BAZOFIA!!!*



Habrá que rajarlos como cerdos y colgarlos en las farolas en ganchos de carnicero.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> Es una vergüenza que el gobierno se lleve el 50% del beneficio del combustible y luego culpe a la empresa privada que sus beneficios son muy altos
> 35% coste barril
> 16% distribución y BENEFICIO INDUSTRIAL
> 
> ...



¿Y cuánto han costado todas las autopistas y autovías? ¿Sabes que parte del superávit de la Seguridad Social en los 80 se utilizóp ara construir autopistas y autovías? ahora es justo que gran parte de la recaudación se utilice para paliar el déficit de la Seguridad Social.

Si se reacuda menos habrá que bajar el sueldo a maestros y sanitarios, y será todavía más gordo para el gobierno. A lo mejor en las zonas metropolitanas no son necesarios tantos desplazamientos.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (26 Mar 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Pues tenias razón
> 
> Por un momento casi me lo trago, pero no me ha costado encontrar esto:
> 
> ...



Hasta este mensaje he llegado, paso de leer más porque la situación es evidente. El op es medio retrasado, pero no retrasado del todo, es decir, puede cagar solo y conoce el mecanismo necesario para limpiarse el culo con papel higiénico. Por lo tanto en otras situaciones con el mismo nivel de dificultad intelectual puede llegar a las conclusiones correctas.

En el caso que nos ocupa ha llegado a la conclusión que los de podemos son unos ladrones confirmados, que dicen una cosa y hacen otra con el mayor descaro posible. De ahí que le de vergüenza reconocer que vota a ladrones que viven de borregos como él.

Pero a partir de ahí ya no está mentalmente capacitado para razonar nada más. Por eso este pobrecillo confunde a cualquier empresario con los poderes financieros que están arruinándonos. Lo mismo le dan los Rothschild que el dueño de dos fruterías, y experimenta placer al ver que los de podemos se están cargando a los segundos.

La consecuencia de esto es que vota a los que están jodiendo el tejido productivo español, y por supuesto no entiende ni como, ni porque, solo ve las medidas para borregos que implantan los botarates de podemos. Medidas que por cierto, encantan a los verdaderos multimillonarios. Esa es la situación, y el motivo porque a las élites les encanta la democracia. Hay muchos Lemavos con poco cerebro y mucha opinión.


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Llevamos con esa canción 15 años y no revienta nada.



hay un punto de no retorno , cuando ves que un funcijeta cobra 2500 por no hacer gran cosa y tú estás en la mierda los humanos tenemos envidia.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



Ni revienta ni reventará.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos es superultraderechista.


----------



## javac (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y cuánto han costado todas las autopistas y autovías? ¿Sabes que parte del superávit de la Seguridad Social en los 80 se utilizóp ara construir autopistas y autovías? ahora es justo que gran parte de la recaudación se utilice para paliar el déficit de la Seguridad Social.
> 
> Si se reacuda menos habrá que bajar el sueldo a maestros y sanitarios, y será todavía más gordo para el gobierno. A lo mejor en las zonas metropolitanas no son necesarios tantos desplazamientos.



Estoy totalmente a favor de pagar sanidad y educación eso es un 35% del presupuesto. 
Con pensiones, creo que es el 60%.

Pero el otro 40 %de gasto público, no acepto que no se austerice y restrinja. 
Desde el 2012 la deuda pública se ha duplicado, dos gobiernos distintos. 

Desde Europa, se reconoce que España es un país ineficiente en el gasto público. 
Es decir, se puede hacer lo mismo gastando un 40% menos, según el estudio 

Pero si pones a Sloth, de los goonies, a gestionar un país (hablo de los últimos 40 años de democracia), las cosas salen mal. 

En diciembre vendi el coche y ahora tengo el privilegio de ir al trabajo en transporte público. 

Estamos llegando a un punto que ser ciudadano europeo es una virtud, te permite valorar dejar de trabajar en este país. 
España es el 3 país de Europa a nivel de presión fiscal, y quieren subir más los impuestos 
Gérard depardie es ahora ciudadano ruso. El motivo? 
Francia le quería cobrar el 70% de impuestos sobre el trabajo


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡EL HAMBRE NO HA LLEGADO, AÚN, A SU NIVEL CRÍTICO. CUANDO LO HAGA...NO QUISIERA ENCONTRARME EN LA PIEL DE ESTA BAZOFIA!!!*



Qué tierno eres, de verdad.
El funcionario medio sabe antes que tú cuando todo va a petar. Ahorra e invierte, en vivienda, en fondos de renta variable, cosas así, de esas que dan rendimiento. Cuando llegue tu anhelado madmax, el feroz funcionario seguirá más a menos con normalidad viendo cómo se te pone gorda la vena de la garganta mientras lloras. Y no darás pena ni asco ni na, no generarás ningún sentimiento. Llevamos años con este cuento, me parece que no has hecho tus deberes. Lloraras si jejejejeje


----------



## R_Madrid (26 Mar 2022)

Queascomedais dijo:


> Vengo del mercarroña y no faltaba de na, hasta barquillos de chocolate me he llevado y sin acaparar..... Deja de ver la tele



He dicho yo que hay desabastecimiento en el mercadona?


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> Estoy totalmente a favor de pagar sanidad y educación eso es un 35% del presupuesto.
> Con pensiones, creo que es el 60%.
> 
> Pero el otro 40 %de gasto público, no acepto que no se austerice y restrinja.
> ...



Perfecto, a disfrutar la seguridad y los servicios en Rusia.

El otro 40% es parte ejército (tenemos un ejército impresionante a la vista de los acontecimientos, y vamos a gastar más sí o sí), policía, hacienda, servicios sociales...
Evidentemente es necesario hacer mucho más eficiente el gasto público, empezando por eliminar chiringuitos pero eso va a hacer chillar a las redes clientelares, que es donde está la mayor parte de la ineficiencia.


----------



## Furymundo (26 Mar 2022)

sin rifles no hay paraiso


----------



## REDDY (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



Tranquilo Messi, respira hondo y cuenta hasta diez.


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> sin rifles no hay paraiso



Ese colinesio!!!!!


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Ya ha reventado, lo que pasa es que no somos conscientes. Y no se va a sostener a base de deuda.
> 
> Lo he dicho varias veces en otros hilos: en mi sector está todo el mundo parado, sin gastar un duro. Los precios por la nubes. Proveedores (fábricas, transportistas, etc) acojonados porque este año, con suerte, venderán la mitad. Eso si alguno no les engancha con impago.
> 
> ...





javac dijo:


> Estoy totalmente a favor de pagar sanidad y educación eso es un 35% del presupuesto.
> Con pensiones, creo que es el 60%.
> 
> Pero el otro 40 %de gasto público, no acepto que no se austerice y restrinja.
> ...




Y colega de Putin.

Lo recuerdo para aquellos folla actor Depardieu pero son a la vez anti putin


----------



## Digamelon (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Yo no soy de ningún partido político.
> 
> Lo suyo sería no votar pero como en España siempre van a votar los mismos por intereses económicos, me veo obligado a votar a los menos corruptos y vividores.



No has entendido nada.

Votes a quien votes, siempre son los mismos; el Estado.


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡EL HAMBRE NO HA LLEGADO, AÚN, A SU NIVEL CRÍTICO. CUANDO LO HAGA...NO QUISIERA ENCONTRARME EN LA PIEL DE ESTA BAZOFIA!!!*



Buahhhhhh acabo de entender que nos dal aún margen para 2 años de deuda comprada por debajo de la mesa jajajajja vaya mierda yo que estaba preparado para el madmax ya... Bueno así yendo más tiempo de escojonarme de vuestras venas yugulares a punto de explotar.
Palilleros palilleros


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (26 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> Estoy totalmente a favor de pagar sanidad y educación eso es un 35% del presupuesto.
> Con pensiones, creo que es el 60%.
> 
> Pero el otro 40 %de gasto público, no acepto que no se austerice y restrinja.
> ...



*hablas como ellos, no me fio de ti*


----------



## Furymundo (26 Mar 2022)

Queascomedais dijo:


> Ese colinesio!!!!!



nah solo veo como entretenimiento.....
pero es la realidad. 

la gente tiene que ser capaz de defenderse del Estado


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (26 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> 20 años llevan así en Venezuela y tan ricamente, oiga. Si esperas que la juventud actual adoctrinada por Netflix revolucione algo, pilla una silla. Lo más parecido a una revolución que hemos tenido en los últimos 20 años ha sido el 15M encauzado por Podemos y ya ves el resultado: chaletazo, menestra de igualdad y pelirroja..



Básicamente esto es lo que está pasando. Mientras los chavales tengan el dinero suficiente para comprar el último videojuego y un patinete eléctrico, no habrá ninguna revolución.


----------



## Lain Coubert (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> -es maravilloso traer más immigrantes porque los españoles no quieren trabajar y así que no suban sueldos.
> -funcionarios malos , malísimos, que la mayoría han tenido la plaza sacrificándose y más limpiamente que la mayor parte de los curris con enchufe



Da igual cómo hayan conseguido la plaza, la clave está en que el tinglado es INSOSTENIBLE. Los funcionarios no producen nada, comen. Si el sector productivo agoniza fruto de las políticas extractivas de un Estado elefantiásico, ya me dirás tú si crear más puestos funcionariales es la solución.

Que da igual hablar de esto como del calamar pelágico, porque nadie va a recortar gastos supérfluos, duplicados y triplicados. Tendrá que venirse todo abajo y después ya veremos si conseguimos reconstruir algo.

El libre mercado es el gran generador de riqueza de todos los países que llegaron a prósperos. Los más socialistas e intervenidos, están/estamos en ls miseria.


----------



## grom (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Vamos a ver, los camioneros son muchas veces los típicos autónomos que les ofrecen ser autónomo en vez de asalariado, ven lo que facturan y se creen más listos que los tontos asalariados que van a cobrar mucho menos, y es que ellos no van a pagar tanta Seguridad Social y se lo van a llevar para ellos, que son muy emprendedores.
> 
> Son más listso que nadie y a trucar tacómetros si hace falta , saltarse límites de velocidad (es que la guardia siví no deja conducir), llevar el camión más cargado que lo que se permite y demás. Ahora que el negocio no es tan maravilloso, a que se lo solucione el gobierno, ya no son tan emprendedores ni el gobierno está para limitarles su actividad, ahora a llorar que les resuelva la vida.
> 
> Si no ganan dinero, que paren el camión y traten de meterse de asalariados, si no es aquí, en Alemania también necesitan camioneros.



Tienes una vision muy parcial.

Siendo egoista, a mi los camioneros ni me van ni me vienen, solo es el primer sector que se ha movilizado EN CONTRA DE TODO EL PUTO APARATO DEL ESTADO. 

Y no tienen mas merito que ser los primeros en darse de bruces con la realidad de la crisis, la inflación, y la maquinaria de destruir riqueza que es el gobierno del psoe.

Solo son los primeros. Vendrán mas.


----------



## hemorroide (26 Mar 2022)

Saben mucho. Saben que si tienes una rana en una olla con agua y pones el fuego a tope el agua hierve rápido y la rana salta, pero si la calienta poco a poco la rana se queda dentro quemándose y ni se entera. Pues eso mismo con nosotros las ranas, van poco a poco, si ven que la podemos liar regulan, si no hay reacción siguen jodiendo. Antes de hacer algo consultan, lanzas globos sonda, campañas mediáticas, ya saben. Pero creo la clave es el Arte de la Guerra de Sun Tzu, ahí se dice que al enemigo hay que darle una salida de escape. Los grandes follones, huelgas y revueltas se han dado porque los oprimidos se quedaron sin salida y sin nada que perder lucharon. Los que nos controlan se cuidan mucho de que eso no nos pase, o sea que la lucha no merezca la pena porque hay más que perder que ganar y el Estado se encarga de ello haciéndose cada vez más grande y dependiendo cada vez más gente de él.


----------



## germano89 (26 Mar 2022)

El r78 ni siquiera abrirá el melón del debate público sobre los sindicatos, menos aún sobre los verdaderos problemas de este país, como los funcionarios, el gasto público, los chiringuitos o ellos mismos.


----------



## Miss Andorra (26 Mar 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> No alcanzo a entender que os deleite fantasear con alzamientos, revoluciones, guerras, reventamientos, etc.
> 
> Primero, es marxismo de manual, con todo lo que eso conlleva, o sea, miseria y muerte.
> 
> ...



Si, y pondras el culo toda tu vida para que te taladren hasta no poder sentarte con Tal de tener la Paz y tranquilidad con tus doritos. Menuda mentalidad de puta y de egoista.


----------



## morethanafeeling (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Que sean los menos corruptos y vividores no significa que no lo sean. Pero si son mucho menos.



Si quieres votar algún partido que no sea corrupto, o al menos haya un margen a la duda, busca alguno que no salga en la tele.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (26 Mar 2022)

Queascomedais dijo:


> Qué tierno eres, de verdad.
> El funcionario medio sabe antes que tú cuando todo va a petar. Ahorra e invierte, en vivienda, en fondos de renta variable, cosas así, de esas que dan rendimiento. Cuando llegue tu anhelado madmax, el feroz funcionario seguirá más a menos con normalidad viendo cómo se te pone gorda la vena de la garganta mientras lloras. Y no darás pena ni asco ni na, no generarás ningún sentimiento. Llevamos años con este cuento, me parece que no has hecho tus deberes. Lloraras si jejejejeje



Hace más de 80 años, aquí, se tuvieron que comer, guisados, el cuero de los zapatos, esos mismos que presumes, saben lo que se viene.
Mi problema es que "TENGO SABAÑONES EN LOS GÜEBOS" y cuando percibo el modo en que "algunos redactan" solo puedo transmitirles una pequeña recomendación. "BÚSCATE UN ALA BAJO LA QUE GUARECERTE" (que pareces el osito de Mimosín) y, si realmente te crees lo que has escrito...No tienes N.P.I. de que va esto ni de como acabará. O espabilas o te espabilarán... Y el método no te será nada agradable.


----------



## veraburbu (26 Mar 2022)

Y ahora a los funcionarios les van a subvencionar con 1.000 millones la compra de gasoil.


----------



## ErListo (26 Mar 2022)

estertores dijo:


> Sólo reventará cuando fallen los suministros básicos, mientras haya combustible, electricidad, agua y algo de comida aunque sea mala y envenenada, aquí no revienta nada.



Pues al paso que vamos.... Faltará porque no hay o porque no habrá con aue comprar.


----------



## ErListo (26 Mar 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Ni de coña. Los que controlan el sistema saben hasta donde apretar sin matar a la víctima.



Pues ojo no se les vaya la mano.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



FAS-CIS-TA


----------



## Kabraloka (26 Mar 2022)

no reventará nunca
a no ser que sea en octubre!


----------



## unuhulas (26 Mar 2022)

pero por que tiene que reventar?

porque lo diga este foro?


jejeje


----------



## Fra Diavolo (26 Mar 2022)

Queascomedais dijo:


> Para opositar hay que estudiar. Uy uy uy uy eso es sacrificarse? Ni hablar, no quiero sufrir y me coloca mi amigo en cualquier empresa guarra por el smi... Y ya me dedico toda la vida a criticar a los funcionarios, quiero su sueldo con mis méritos xq soy un español típico, cobarde envidioso y traidor



Hablas como si sacar una oposición cualquiera (CCFFSE o profesor) fuera un drama. Dos primos hermanos míos son funcionarios, sus mujeres también. Y tengo una tía que aprobó la del ayuntamiento.
No son precisamente personas iluminadas, ni de grandes expedientes, ni de matarse a estudiar.

El problema no es guillotinar a funcionarios: es recortar el gasto público (empleos a dedo, chiringuitos, etc), y luego yo regularía un poco el desmadre "funcionaril".

Pero que eso no va a pasar.

Antes nos vamos todos a la mierda, que se intenta dar solución.

Vamos todos de la mano: a los de la empresa privada nos está llegando ya la hostia. A los del público también les va a llegar, hayan aprobado un examen, 10 o 1000.
Porque si mi empresa vende un 75% menos, es un 75% menos en impuestos que le recaudamos al erario.


No quiero que pase porque tengo familiares funcis, los padres jubilados y tal. Pero si la empresa privada nos vamos a tomar por el culo.......a ver de qué vive el Estado. ¿De más deuda?
O van a continuar con sus condiciones con el poco dinero que nos queda? No creo. La gente dejará de remar, como ya está pasando en países como EEUU.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Mar 2022)

Yo espero que carguen contra los camioneros de bocs igual que hicieron contra los trabajadores de los astilleros de Cadiz... Aaah que para eso Marimarlaska no tiene webos. 

Los faxas siempre los rpotegidos por el sistema.


----------



## Furymundo (26 Mar 2022)

No revienta no .


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Hablas como si sacar una oposición cualquiera (CCFFSE o profesor) fuera un drama. Dos primos hermanos míos son funcionarios, sus mujeres también. Y tengo una tía que aprobó la del ayuntamiento.
> No son precisamente personas iluminadas, ni de grandes expedientes, ni de matarse a estudiar.
> 
> El problema no es guillotinar a funcionarios: es recortar el gasto público (empleos a dedo, chiringuitos, etc), y luego yo regularía un poco el desmadre "funcionaril".
> ...



Uhmmmm estoy mayoritariamente de acuerdo con Vd.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (26 Mar 2022)

Quitales comida e internet y veras como se ponen.


----------



## Felson (26 Mar 2022)

Sí, esta vida es una mierda con sector público o sin él. El sector público, hace más escarnio de esta vida, pues con la vida de los que están en el sector público ellos legitiman que tu vida, que nuestra vida, pueda ser una mierda para que exista esta vida. Hubo unos griegos, mucho antes que nosotros, que lo llamaron sofisma, pero, en nuestro tiempo, el sofisma se hizo realidad... aunque eso deslegitime al sofisma... pero eso lo entenderán los que entiendan de sofismas y los funcionarios, aunque no entiendan de nada.


----------



## Rescatador (26 Mar 2022)

El 33% de la población mantiene al resto


http://www.estadolimitado.com/organigrama-estructura-de-poblacion-espanola-datos-epa/




www.burbuja.info



















Análisis | ¿Es sostenible un Estado que paga 16 millones de nóminas al mes?


El gasto en pensiones, empleo público y parados suma 300.000 millones al año, más que los ingresos previstos en cotizaciones sociales, IRPF e IVA




cincodias.elpais.com


















Hay más españoles con nómina pública que privada, algo insostenible a largo plazo


Les vamos a dar un dato que merece una reflexión. A día de hoy, el Estado mantiene a más personas que el sector privado. O lo que es lo mismo, tiene a más gente en nómina que todas las empresas que hay en España juntas.




www.antena3.com


















Los empleados públicos ganan un 50% más de media que los trabajadores del sector privado


La diferencia entre ser empleado público o asalariado en el sector privado está en 882 euros al mes o lo que es lo mismo 10.584 euros brutos más al año de salario. Esta es una de las tantas brechas que existen en el mercado laboral español (caracterizado por una dualidad casi crónica), como la...



www.eleconomista.es


















El sueldo medio en el sector público es un 38% mayor que en la empresa privada


En porcentaje, la Administración tiene el triple de trabajadores con nóminas altas que el sector privado



www.abc.es


----------



## Rescatador (26 Mar 2022)

El jubilado medio recibe *4.500 euros de pensión al año sin haber cotizado*

A los 12 años de la jubilación ya se ha cobrado todo lo cotizado - elEconomista.es







Los pensionistas reciben un 74% más de lo que cotizaron, según el Banco de España

El Banco de España estima que los pensionistas cobran un 74% más de lo que aportaron

El Banco de España calcula que cada pensionista recibe 1,74 euros por euro aportado

El Banco de España estima que cada pensionista recibe 1,74 euros por cada euro aportado







El déficit de las pensiones acumulado desde la crisis es de 100.000 millones







La pensión de los nuevos jubilados roza ya los 1.600 euros: "No es razonable que tengan más renta que los menores de 65 años"







*BRVTAL*

Boomerisa Beni, que es más antigua que la misma Tierra y ha protagonizado cada hito civilizatorio del hombre, te explica las pensiones con este rompepistas.



Hablamos de solidaridad intergeneracional porque se montó un sistema un poco piramidal.

El que venga dentro de 20 años, ganará mucho, ganará poco, no ganará nada.​


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Mar 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Hablas como si sacar una oposición cualquiera (CCFFSE o profesor) fuera un drama. Dos primos hermanos míos son funcionarios, sus mujeres también. Y tengo una tía que aprobó la del ayuntamiento.
> No son precisamente personas iluminadas, ni de grandes expedientes, ni de matarse a estudiar.
> 
> El problema no es guillotinar a funcionarios: es recortar el gasto público (empleos a dedo, chiringuitos, etc), y luego yo regularía un poco el desmadre "funcionaril".
> ...



pero si te da para vivir, esto no se va al guano.


----------



## Rescatador (26 Mar 2022)

Horas lectivas a la semana







Días lectivos al año









Lemavos dijo:


> Por qué en este país hay gente que se jubila a los 60 años y otros tenemos que hacerlo a los 67años?
> Por qué en este país esos que se jubilan 7 años antes con mejor pensión también tienen más vacaciones que los que se jubilan a los 67 años?
> Por qué en este país se permite que se robe dinero público y no se haga nada?











Cientos de funcionarios aceleran su retiro por miedo a que les recorten la pensión


La activación del Factor de Sostenibilidad en 2019 impulsa a los empleados públicos a aprovechar el resquicio legal que les permite jubilarse a los 60




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Mar 2022)

No entiendo muy bien por qué estáis tan empeñados en que todo reviente. Lo comprendo en críos de 15 años, pero no en gente con pelos en los huevos


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien por qué estáis tan empeñados en que todo reviente. Lo comprendo en críos de 15 años, pero no en gente con pelos en los huevos



Cree el ladrón que son todos de su condición. Necesitas más comprensión lectora.

Lo he dicho bien claro en muchos post, aquí nadie quiere que reviente nada, es una expresión.

Lo que queremos son las mismas condiciones de edad de jubilación, vacaciones, festivos, días personales y que la productividad en la empresa privada y pública sea pareja.
Lo demás es todo demagogia.

Yo no pido igualar por debajo, pido igualar por arriba en esas condiciones. A mi personalmente el salario me da igual, gano lo suficiente para vivir.

No hagáis más demagogia barata. Leed y comprended. Que sois bastante justitos.

Finalizo diciendo que cuando hablamos de vividores de lo público, el problema grave son POLÍTICOS, ccaa, diputaciones, ayuntamientos, enchufes a dedo, altos cargos, monarquía, pujoles, hermanos de ayusos, abascales,..... y los funcionarios de carrera empiezan a vivir lejos de la realidad y no luchan por los obreros de la empresa privada, autónomos,...

Lo demás demagogia barata.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (26 Mar 2022)

Alegraos de que a todo el mundo le vaya bien y redundará en vuestro beneficio y en beneficio de todos.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Cree el ladrón que son todos de su condición. Necesitas más comprensión lectora.
> 
> Lo he dicho bien claro en muchos post, aquí nadie quiere que reviente nada, es una expresión.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo contigo


----------



## moritobelo (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Cree el ladrón que son todos de su condición. Necesitas más comprensión lectora.
> 
> Lo he dicho bien claro en muchos post, aquí nadie quiere que reviente nada, es una expresión.
> 
> ...



Bla bla bla bla

Sigue llorando


----------



## Lemavos (26 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De acuerdo contigo



Pues si estás de acuerdo, deberías ver que cada vez se pagan más impuestos y las condiciones de jubilación para la gente de la empresa privada cada vez son más exigentes y esclavistas.
Normal que la gente quiera que el sistema "reviente".

Cualquier persona medianamente inteligente que trabaje en la empresa privada, sabe que le están robando no solo dinero sino vida. Es una vergüenza.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Pues si estás de acuerdo, deberías ver que cada vez se pagan más impuestos y las condiciones de jubilación para la gente de la empresa privada cada vez son más exigentes y esclavistas.
> Normal que la gente quiera que el sistema "reviente".
> 
> Cualquier persona medianamente inteligente que trabaje en la empresa privada, sabe que le están robando no solo dinero sino vida. Es una vergüenza.



Yo he chupado mucha ETT y mucha hostelería y es como dices. Habría más autónomos si las cuotas que se cobran fueran menores también.

Se pagan demasiados impuestos, pero eso no mejora la vida del trabajador medio, sino que empeora su poder adquisitivo. Se gasta mucho en tonterías superficiales y hay mucho asesor y vendehumos chupando de los cargo públicos.


----------



## Lounge Bar (26 Mar 2022)

Es como el peakoil. Que dicen que va a llegar y luego nada.


----------



## Rescatador (26 Mar 2022)

La nómina de pensiones sube un 44% en la década pero el número de prestaciones solo un 12%







España, el país con más pensiones de viudedad del mundo







La mitad de las jubilaciones son anticipadas y su primera pensión es de 1.560 euros al mes







Las pensiones de más de 2.000 euros rozan ya el millón, cinco veces más que antes de la crisis







Atención al penúltimo intervalo, abarca la increíble cantidad de 2 céntimos.


----------



## HaCHa (26 Mar 2022)

No reventará nada mientras la impresora de euros y de dólares y de yenes siga haciendo brrrrrr tolputodía.
Lo están pagando todo los que han ahorrado en cosas normales. Y lo que les queda. Hasta que no estén secos la fiesta no para.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (26 Mar 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> 20 años llevan así en Venezuela y tan ricamente, oiga. Si esperas que la juventud actual adoctrinada por Netflix revolucione algo, pilla una silla. Lo más parecido a una revolución que hemos tenido en los últimos 20 años ha sido el 15M encauzado por Podemos y ya ves el resultado: chaletazo, menestra de igualdad y pelirroja..



Suma comer polla extranjera y pagarla. Somos la puta, la cama, el piso, etc etc gracias etc, y la puta que paga. Podemos evolucionar en la ultra puta autogestionada, nos follamos a nosotros y nos pagamos por el servicio mientras le damos el añadido al estado. Negocio redondo, para otros.


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (26 Mar 2022)

Con inflación cercana al 10% esto ya ha petado. O suben los tipos o pasa a segunda ronda . Game over.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (26 Mar 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Que no te enteras, que lo que nos sacan es para pagar la zanidá, la hedukazión y loh tratamientoh del canser y no hay de donde recortar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese subnormal es más español que alemán, me dirás que por lo que acabo de ver merece cobrar dinero cuando ya lo vemos todos y no hacemos nada. Antes me lo gasto en putas y heroína. Puta escoria, Europa.


----------



## NIKK (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



Tú como la mayoría seguirás siendo lo que has sido hasta ahora, un pobretón, desgraciado y amargado deseando el mal a todo el mundo, eres el cáncer de esta sociedad.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien por qué estáis tan empeñados en que todo reviente. Lo comprendo en críos de 15 años, pero no en gente con pelos en los huevos



Es que muchos tienen mentalidad de críos de 13 años, que le vamos a hacer.


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Es que muchos tienen mentalidad de críos de 13 años, que le vamos a hacer.




Echas horas aquí eh

Tendrás que pedirle unos chavos a calopez


----------



## Murray's (26 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo he chupado mucha ETT y mucha hostelería y es como dices. Habría más autónomos si las cuotas que se cobran fueran menores también.
> 
> Se pagan demasiados impuestos, pero eso no mejora la vida del trabajador medio, sino que empeora su poder adquisitivo. Se gasta mucho en tonterías superficiales y hay mucho asesor y vendehumos chupando de los cargo públicos.



Y eso lo que vemos...


----------



## Furymundo (26 Mar 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> El 33% de la población mantiene al resto
> 
> 
> http://www.estadolimitado.com/organigrama-estructura-de-poblacion-espanola-datos-epa/
> ...



jajaaj 33 

siempre mason.


----------



## CAESAR II (26 Mar 2022)

Esto no va a reventar nunca, de puede imprimir dinero hasta el infinito y abusar del remero hasta el infinito también.

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nudels (26 Mar 2022)

Aún queda mucha mecha en este país

-sigue llegando para comer.
- mucho jubilado premium con más 1500 mes , 2 pagas, y viviendas varias en renta o disfrute ya pagadas.
- mucha paguita + dinero B rondando.
- mucho colchón acumulado de los últimos 20/30 años.


----------



## la_trotona (26 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Echas horas aquí eh
> 
> Tendrás que pedirle unos chavos a calopez



Mira quien habla... Que te suba Calopez la paga jajajajjajajaj.


----------



## XRL (26 Mar 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1000432
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000433
> ...



con estas cosas y luego quieren que los pobres trabajemos xd

comerme los huevos


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Otra vez demagogia.
> 
> 1. No veo desastre, porque veo a la gente feliz en su mayoría.
> 
> 2. En el caso de haber desastre, hay muchos culpables y obviamente el PSOE es basura.



Este ir y venir de la palabra "demagogia" solo ha servido para demostrar que no sabes lo que significa.

El "hay muchos culpables" que has intentado colar no es si no otra manera de echar balones afuera para intentar desviar la atención de la catastrófica gestión de la izmierda, responsable inequívoco de la situación que vivimos.

Tu complicidad queda constatada una vez más, como es tu ignorancia en los más básicos conceptos económicos.

Joder que no entiendes siquiera que diferentes trabajos paguen diferentes salarios.

En fin.

Al ignore, a pudrirte con el resto de la escoria genocida, izmierdista hasta el tuétano.


----------



## ironpipo (26 Mar 2022)

Reventará el dia que gobierne la "malvada ultra derecha"
Ahí si vereis arder las calles. 
Mientras el que riega con millones a la prensa, a los separatistas, a las feministas, y al funcionariato poco tiene que temer.
Hasta entonces, queda mucha mierda por tragar.


----------



## Merogos (26 Mar 2022)

España ya es una gerontocracia, los únicos países donde hay explosiones sociales son los países jóvenes. Y aquí los 4 chavales que realmente tienen huevos y algo de cabeza lo que han hecho es irse de este estercolero y labrarse un futuro en algún país serio, que total podemos emigrar a tropecientos países sin casi requisito alguno más allá de tener algo de vergüenza torera y ganas.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (26 Mar 2022)

La única manera de entender el fenómeno que mencionas, es comprender que el "Estado" es el único y el máximo garante del orden social.

Sin Estado, volvemos a tiempos más simples, aunque "ellos", los "otros", los que militan a favor de más Estatismo, piensan que sin Estado volvemos a la anarquía total, cosa ridícula que no tiene por qué ser así.

Sabemos por ejemplo, que gran parte del sexo femenino considera al Estado como un gran Macho Alfa, el único Macho que garantiza su supervivencia y su estándar de vida actual.

Para los hombres el trato es diferente, pero igual muchos obedecen al Estado.

La cuestión es que a medida que este largo proceso de decadencia social, que lleva ya varias décadas, el Estado debe asumir un rol y un poder cada vez mayor y más importante, a medida que aumentan las injusticias y los desequilibrios.

Es ahí donde entran los funcionarios y paguiteros, ya que muchos de esa gentuza (que no todos) jamás atentarian contra el orden institucional, digamos que no van a morder la mano de quien les da de comer.

Lamentablemente ese proceso solo puede ir creciendo.

Es lo que pasa acá en Argentina, y llevamos décadas así.

El Estado va a morir matando antes que cualquier otra alternativa.

Así que preparaos para ver cada día que pasa, como aumentan la injusticia.

Igual, no se puede vivir del dinero gratis, así que la rebelión y el colapso no se van a poder evitar.


----------



## Julio "el capo" Iglesias (26 Mar 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo,
Es decir,estoy muy impresionado por la capacidad de adaptación que tiene la gente , tal vez sea la "resiliencia" de la cual habló nuestro querido líder "Antonio"


----------



## siemprelomismo (26 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El sector público sigue viviendo como auténticos ricos a costa del obrero español medio de la empresa privada. Cada vez más impuestos y jubilaciones a los 70 años.
> El sistema financiero especulador se sigue follando a la gente ahorradora y trabajadora a costa de los endeudados y de los paguiteros.
> 
> ESTA VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.
> ...



DEJA DE GANDULEAR Y LEE OPPT, SALDRÁS DEL SISTEMA Y NO PAGARÁS IMPUESTOS COMO HACE REML.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Mar 2022)

siemprelomismo dijo:


> DEJA DE GANDULEAR Y LEE OPPT, SALDRÁS DEL SISTEMA Y NO PAGARÁS IMPUESTOS COMO HACE REML.



¿Te refieres a esto?


----------



## grom (26 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien por qué estáis tan empeñados en que todo reviente. Lo comprendo en críos de 15 años, pero no en gente con pelos en los huevos



La peor situación posible es que consigan pasar el colapso provocado por las politicas socialistas de ahenda 2030, al futuro.

Gracias a la inflacion, esta generacion, que ha votado socialismo, va a vivir la consecuencia directa de su voto.


----------



## lokeno100 (27 Mar 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Sabemos quienes nos van a ponerse en huelga el 1 de abril.
> Los funcionarios que se pongan será para pedir más pasta para ellos.
> Se acostumbraron al modo fácil y viven sin ningún tipo de empatía.




Sardónica, yo estoy con oposiciones a ver si salen, porque como está el tema a lo mejor ni salen. En sector privado ya no me quieren en ningún lado y menos sin experiencia, si no salen oposiciones, ¿a dónde me agarro si no hay nada?.

Un besito por lo menos no?

saludos.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> La peor situación posible es que consigan pasar el colapso provocado por las politicas socialistas de ahenda 2030, al futuro.
> 
> Gracias a la inflacion, esta generacion, que ha votado socialismo, va a vivir la consecuencia directa de su voto.



Pues vamos a tener paguitas para rato.


----------



## Sardónica (27 Mar 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Sardónica, yo estoy con oposiciones a ver si salen, porque como está el tema a lo mejor ni salen. En sector privado ya no me quieren en ningún lado y menos sin experiencia, si no salen oposiciones, ¿a dónde me agarro si no hay nada?.
> 
> Un besito por lo menos no?
> 
> saludos.



Esto empieza a ser acoso 

Un besito. Siempre te quedará Portugal.


----------



## Ciclón Socialista (27 Mar 2022)

La culpa de los males del país es del hombre cis hetero y de sus privilegios patriarcales. 







Afortunadamente desde el PSOE y nuestros socios de Podemos le queremos poner remedio. La oposición responsable del PP está con un pie con el feminismo transgresor a favor de los Tribunales de Género, negar el derecho de presunción del varón, a favor del Pacto de Estado Feminista...Pero no se decide a criminalizar al hombre hetero en un claro gesto de obstruccionismo cultural que lo posiciona con los fachitas de VOX.

España para ser una utopía socialista debe abrazar el feminismo radical y reconocer a la mujer al menos como igual al hombre sino superior. Mientras eso no pase seguiremos mal.


----------



## Vayavaya (27 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Yo no soy de ningún partido político.
> 
> Lo suyo sería no votar pero como en España siempre van a votar los mismos por intereses económicos, me veo obligado a votar a los menos corruptos y vividores.



Es decir, a los nuevos, más jóvenes y menos poderosos.


----------



## Rescatador (27 Mar 2022)

De *47 millones* de habitantes son contribuyentes *20,6 millones*, de los cuales:


Algo más de *12,6 millones* aportan el *9,61%* de la recaudación (los cinco primeros grupos de la tabla).
Casi *8 millones* aportan el *90,39%* de la recaudación (franjas amarillas y superiores en la tabla).









Lemavos dijo:


> Los que ya trabajan y pagan impuestos no pueden pagar más, se están dando de baja en masa





Spoiler: videos




















Avidiuscasio dijo:


> La única manera de entender el fenómeno que mencionas, es comprender que el "Estado" es el único y el máximo garante del orden social.
> 
> Sin Estado, volvemos a tiempos más simples, aunque "ellos", los "otros", los que militan a favor de más Estatismo, piensan que sin Estado volvemos a la anarquía total, cosa ridícula que no tiene por qué ser así.
> 
> ...



Analisis - INDIGNACIÓN EN ARGENTINA POR UNA IMAGEN DEL GOBIERNO Q ILUSTRA Q EL 20% de los contribuyentes aportan el 99,4% de la recaudación.Dicen q es racista.















grom dijo:


> La peor situación posible es que consigan pasar el colapso provocado por las politicas socialistas de ahenda 2030, al futuro.
> 
> Gracias a la inflacion, esta generacion, que ha votado socialismo, va a vivir la consecuencia directa de su voto.



Los langostas y los boomers (langostinos que buscan imitarlos y cuanto antes hacerlo mismo) han creado una serie de bombas temporales preparadas para vivir bien sin que les afectasen.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> De *47 millones* de habitantes son contribuyentes *20,6 millones*, de los cuales:
> 
> 
> Algo más de *12,6 millones* aportan el *9,61%* de la recaudación (los cinco primeros grupos de la tabla).
> ...



Ai que zuztituir er elefante por un caballo!! Que lo dise bocs!!! Gñeeeeee elefanteee maloooo caballoo de señoritoo Pagascal güenooo!!!!

Gñeeeeee


----------



## grom (27 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues vamos a tener paguitas para rato.



El gigantesco ejercito de parasitos en la sociedad española no va a renunciar a su paguita porque si.
Pero no hay mal que cien años dure. En este sentido, la inflacion es fuego purificador.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> El gigantesco ejercito de parasitos en la sociedad española no va a renunciar a su paguita porque si.
> Pero no hay mal que cien años dure. En este sentido, la inflacion es fuego purificador.



Yo por mi paguitaa MATOOOOOO!!


----------



## John Smmith (27 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Llevamos con esa canción 15 años y no revienta nada.



Esto ya ha reventado. Otra cosa es ser tan iluso de pensar que al reventar te iban a dar tu parte.

El sistema ya colapsó, dejo de funcionar como lo venia haciendo. Todo ha cambiado, tu lo has dicho. Los tristes funcivagos que en los 80' era donde las familias metian al hijo que no espabilaba, ahora son los amos. Ser un paria que vive de ayudas, ahora es todo un orgullo, hasta los que no les falta alardean de que tienen una. El banco abre las puertas de par en par y hece reverencias a quien mas debe, mientras el ahorrador es tratado como una molestia y le hacen pagar por su dinero. Quien trabaja se siente un desgraciado porque quien no trabaja no esta mucho peor, bien al contrario. Los gobiernos fomentan y subvencionan desgracias porque hay mas desgraciados votando que gente produciendo. Imprimen el dinero que les sale, se lo reparten y los intereses son negativos. Los tarados y enfremos son puestos como ejemplo. Los niños enseñan a los adultos. Las mujeres tienen huevos y los hombres tetas... 

Y tu dices que no revienta. ¿Qué mas quieres que pase?


----------



## Lemavos (27 Mar 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Esto ya ha reventado. Otra cosa es ser tan iluso de pensar que al reventar te iban a dar tu parte.
> 
> El sistema ya colapsó, dejo de funcionar como lo venia haciendo. Todo ha cambiado, tu lo has dicho. Los tristes funcivagos que en los 80' era donde las familias metian al hijo que no espabilaba, ahora son los amos. Ser un paria que vive de ayudas, ahora es todo un orgullo, hasta los que no les falta alardean de que tienen una. El banco abre las puertas de par en par y hece reverencias a quien mas debe, mientras el ahorrador es tratado como una molestia y le hacen pagar por su dinero. Quien trabaja se siente un desgraciado porque quien no trabaja no esta mucho peor, bien al contrario. Los gobiernos fomentan y subvencionan desgracias porque hay mas desgraciados votando que gente produciendo. Imprimen el dinero que les sale, se lo reparten y los intereses son negativos. Los tarados y enfremos son puestos como ejemplo. Los niños enseñan a los adultos. Las mujeres tienen huevos y los hombres tetas...
> 
> Y tu dices que no revienta. ¿Qué mas quieres que pase?



Qué solo ganen dinero los que trabajen.

Qué el dinero tenga valor y suban los tipos de interés. 

Qué antes de comprar , primero se tenga el dinero. 

Y eso todavía no pasa, nada ha reventado.


----------



## John Smmith (27 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Qué solo ganen dinero los que trabajen.
> 
> Qué el dinero tenga valor y suban los tipos de interés.
> 
> ...



Pero esto no pasará nunca mas. Esto es lo qué reventó. Está hecho pedazos y no se puede recomponer.

Y, si hay una grerra, no lo vamos a contar.


----------



## la_trotona (27 Mar 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Sardónica, yo estoy con oposiciones a ver si salen, porque como está el tema a lo mejor ni salen. En sector privado ya no me quieren en ningún lado y menos sin experiencia, si no salen oposiciones, ¿a dónde me agarro si no hay nada?.
> 
> Un besito por lo menos no?
> 
> saludos.



Un superingeniero como tú, debería mirar las de TAI en la AGE, a lo mejor te toca venir a Madrid, pero así ves mundo.


----------



## la_trotona (27 Mar 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> De *47 millones* de habitantes son contribuyentes *20,6 millones*, de los cuales:
> 
> 
> Algo más de *12,6 millones* aportan el *9,61%* de la recaudación (los cinco primeros grupos de la tabla).
> ...



Sorprendentes las cifras de Austria, auqneu allí imagino que muchos extranjeros serán ex-yugoslavos y las de Dinamarca, allí se van tomando en serio la immigración.


----------



## lokeno100 (27 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Un superingeniero como tú, debería mirar las de TAI en la AGE, a lo mejor te toca venir a Madrid, pero así ves mundo.




Me estoy preparando las de estadística que el examen es en madrid, está la cosa mu mala trotona. Al menos sardónica me ha dado un besito, algo es algo.

saludos.


----------

